# DagNabIt, Boneboy!!!  *Driveler**



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

I had a MAJOR multi-quote going 'for you locked the other one down!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had a MAJOR multi-quote going 'for you locked the other one down!!



Twasn't me sweetie.          But I like the title!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had a MAJOR multi-quote going 'for you locked the other one down!!
















 Hate it when that happens.....sorry I know the EXACT feelin'


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Nothing like a blown multi quote to screw up your drivel


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Twasn't me sweetie.          But I like the title!


Ok, then, you're off the hook, the name'll stay (for now) but when I find out who cut lights out on me, so help me/them................
Yeah, I had good stuff going too!!
Ya'll keep Second Season in your thoughts since she is stuck!
I'm outta here, you Northern Folks stay SAFE!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, then, you're off the hook, the name'll stay (for now) but when I find out who cut lights out on me, so help me/them................
> Yeah, I had good stuff going too!!
> Ya'll keep Second Season in your thoughts since she is stuck!
> I'm outta here, you Northern Folks stay SAFE!!!



have a great night!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Outta here too.  Niters all.  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had a MAJOR multi-quote going 'for you locked the other one down!!





boneboy96 said:


> Twasn't me sweetie.          But I like the title!


Dang!!.......And you've been circling, lurking since this afternoon!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Outta here too.  Niters all.  Stay safe and warm!



night have a good one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Outta here too.  Niters all.  Stay safe and warm!





deerehauler said:


> night have a good one!


Hope all have a safe, and warm night!!.........Good night Folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2010)

To early for sleep,


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> To early for sleep,


Well then i'll play ya in a checker game. If you don't run offt.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well then i'll play ya in a checker game. If you don't run offt.



Who me, I would never


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who me, I would never


Good, then get to playin' that diggerydoo. I like them things.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Little Caesars has never tasted so good!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Little Caesars has never tasted so good!


What could possibly be going on wid dat. I bleve you been busy Heather.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good, then get to playin' that diggerydoo. I like them things.


I can make it hummmmm



OutFishHim said:


> Little Caesars has never tasted so good!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What could possibly be going on wid dat. I bleve you been busy Heather.



Was too busy at work to eat lunch.  Left at 4 and got stuck on the highway in an ice storm for 5 hours.  So kinda..



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



It was...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good, then get to playin' that diggerydoo. I like them things.


Yep just took a mention of that ma jackal instiment, an there he goes. Done runned offt like a whipped pup.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Was too busy at work to eat lunch.  Left at 4 and got stuck on the highway in an ice storm for 5 hours.  So kinda..
> 
> 
> 
> It was...



If your freezing to death, stuck on a side of a road with no cell phone service,  ohhhhhhh wait.


We glad you and the family made it safe


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Was too busy at work to eat lunch.  Left at 4 and got stuck on the highway in an ice storm for 5 hours.  So kinda..
> 
> 
> 
> It was...


 Yeah that's why i always have extra eats in the truck with me. Never know when you could be stranded.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

Snickers bars an sardines an crackers. Gator aid too.
 Tuna salad, egg salad, tater salad. Don't forget the Twinkie.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If your freezing to death, stuck on a side of a road with no cell phone service,  ohhhhhhh wait.
> 
> 
> We glad you and the family made it safe



Car charger is on my wish list....  I was just teased about putting a case of water and blanket in my truck....  (think I might upgrade to a case of beer after this experience!  )

Thank you   Did you get stuck in it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Snickers bars an sardines an crackers. Gator aid too.
> Tuna salad, egg salad, tater salad. Don't forget the Twinkie.



Do you have a purse?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Car charger is on my wish list....  I was just teased about putting a case of water and blanket in my truck....  (think I might upgrade to a case of beer after this experience!  )
> 
> Thank you   Did you get stuck in it?



Yup, Phone was dead  Low on gas.  

Stop to get a phone charger. It did not work in the car. 

The gas station was out of beer

got stuck getting off the exit, getting on the exit.  It was not fun.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you have a purse?


No but i have a big gun and a heck of a lotta rnds.







 [not sure exzactikley whut you ment by that]


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup, Phone was dead  Low on gas.
> 
> Stop to get a phone charger. It did not work in the car.
> 
> ...


Wow man, do like i do fer crying out loud! I don't have a phone, so i don't have to worry bout a dadblasted charger. #2- I don,t ever get low on fuel during a bad situation, #3- Don,t worry bout the beer, only get you a dui. Hey feller, ifn you do these few simple percautions you be aight.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> No but i have a big gun and a heck of a lotta rnds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just funning you.  A lot of women I know carry snacks in there purses.  That why I was poking  

No more poking fun, knowing your packing.

It actually very smart to carry some foods in your car.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup, Phone was dead  Low on gas.
> 
> Stop to get a phone charger. It did not work in the car.
> 
> ...




I was running on 1/4 - 1/2 tank...I was nervous...

Who sells car chargers on the highway?

It was? 

I got stuck on Sixes.  Ended up parked on the side of the road, in front of that mill on the right.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow man, do like i do fer crying out loud! I don't have a phone, so i don't have to worry bout a dadblasted charger. #2- I don,t ever get low on fuel during a bad situation, #3- Don,t worry bout the beer, only get you a dui. Hey feller, ifn you do these few simple percautions you be aight.




I knew the wifey would be worried about getting in contact w/me.

The fuel was stupid.

And  I am a caprisun man when comes to drinking, I just ask the clerk why he was out of ber


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

some one say little caesars!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I knew the wifey would be worried about getting in contact w/me.
> 
> The fuel was stupid.
> 
> And  I am a caprisun man when comes to drinking, I just ask the clerk why he was out of ber


Yeah man, you got to ditch [what i call] the electronic leash. I told all my family contacs to be patient and i'll holler at'um when i got there. Boy, they didn't like that.......none. Was funny though.
 Hey i like them C-suns too. But lawd if i drinks a few right quick. Wwwwwwatch out! Rip my gut a new one. Sweet taters do the same.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> some one say little caesars!


Nope. Not me. I say sardines! YEAH.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nope. Not me. I say sardines! YEAH.



I can say its been along while since I had some of those. I am about to head to ole chic fila here in a sec to get some dinner!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, eyes burn like two oak coals in a snow bank. Hisssss, sizzle, pop! For now, must return to the warmth of the Yak sack. Been fun, funnin' around. Ya'll be good. Nite.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

Nite Craig, Nite DJ,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had a MAJOR multi-quote going 'for you locked the other one down!!



So who are you wanting to 'befriend' with messages now.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, eyes burn like two oak coals in a snow bank. Hisssss, sizzle, pop! For now, must return to the warmth of the Yak sack. Been fun, funnin' around. Ya'll be good. Nite.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nite Craig, Nite DJ,



Night you 2


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

morning folks....already been a funny morning,so people just make me laugh!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2010)

Funny hahaha?  or funny


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

Funny HAHA maybe Funny 

Depends on your take of the situation


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

This mornings funny:

So I stop to get breakfast on post this morning...There are 2 MP's inside having breakfast.The one leaves and the cook and waitress ask the remaining one what was going on..She ( the remaining MP) says that while they were standing outside w/ some friends ( off duty MP's) this guy pulls into the parking lot and parks..He gets out of his car and stumbles almost knocks down one of the MP's..The senior MP asks the guy if he was drinking,he says "no,not that it matters someone dropped me off here"...Needless to say they took him for a ride to the station...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2010)

Smooth move soldier.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

I was afraid they wanted to keep me 

Mornin fellers its shower and work. Y'all be good at it today


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Smooth move soldier.



zI just thought the comment that someone dropped him off was classic



Hankus said:


> I was afraid they wanted to keep me
> 
> Mornin fellers its shower and work. Y'all be good at it today



Morning Hankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I was afraid they wanted to keep me
> 
> Mornin fellers its shower and work. Y'all be good at it today



Getting close to shower time here too.  I was hoping for a day off or at least a delayed start but we just didn't get the freeze here.  20 miles north.  dang.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Good Morning everyone... Those leaving have a safe drive in and those working from home ..throw on another log..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

morning....Working from home,man why didn't I think of that!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Beats me...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 16, 2010)

Careful out there folks...still 30 degrees and one big ice skating rink!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Careful out there folks...still 30 degrees and one big ice skating rink!



No ice here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Morning Folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So who are you wanting to 'befriend' with messages now.


I'm thinking, I'm thinking.....................



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Folks!!!


Hiya Chief!
No ice, no freezing temps here today!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 16, 2010)

Good frozen Morning folks.   Hope everyone is a staying warm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking, I'm thinking.....................
> 
> 
> Hiya Chief!
> No ice, no freezing temps here today!!



Mornin Ms Keebsy!!! All is good here also, little breezy though.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good frozen Morning folks.   Hope everyone is a staying warm.



Hot coffee and a heater....doin purty good. How ya doin' Maguiver???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

GOOD MORNING
wazz up


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking, I'm thinking.....................
> 
> 
> Hiya Chief!
> No ice, no freezing temps here today!!



you, you , you BEFRIENDER


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Thought I'd stop by and say....

HEY!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good frozen Morning folks.   Hope everyone is a staying warm.


Heeeyyyy Kim!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms Keebsy!!! All is good here also, little breezy though.
> Hot coffee and a heater....doin purty good. How ya doin' Maguiver???


I'm thinking my Santa Sweatshirt is gonna be too much to wear while dipping up dressing at the Sr. Cititzen Luncheon today!  I knew I shoulda gone & got my elf hat out & just kept it on to keep warm!



mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING
> wazz up


_*MORNING SUNSHINE!!*_



mudracing101 said:


> you, you , you BEFRIENDER


 whut?  I behaved last night!!! didn't I???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thought I'd stop by and say....
> 
> HEY!


*SWEEET!!!!  Merry Christmas, darlin'!!*


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


what? no fishin trip today???

Oh, I've been meaning to ask you, did you go to any of the Budweiser's "Band of Buds" stuff???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotta go return a rental....BBL


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go return a rental....BBL



Drive it like you stole it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what? no fishin trip today???
> 
> Oh, I've been meaning to ask you, did you go to any of the Budweiser's "Band of Buds" stuff???



If I didn't have to work, I would be headed up to the mountains early.  I love fishing in the snow/ice!  I will be headed up tomorrow for a hunting trip.  Hopefully Blairsville gets snow over the weekend.  I've always wanted to hunt in the snow.


Budweiser's "Band of Buds" stuff?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> If I didn't have to work, I would be headed up to the mountains early.  I love fishing in the snow/ice!  I will be headed up tomorrow for a hunting trip.  Hopefully Blairsville gets snow over the weekend.  I've always wanted to hunt in the snow.
> 
> 
> Budweiser's "Band of Buds" stuff?



They're having some kind of contest, can't believe you didn't get in on it.......... go on FB and search Klassy Krew - Band of Buds, my niece is in Vegas now, they are up for the $10,000 prize and if they win they will be featured in/on Rolling Stone's Magazine.
She said all their Budweiser on the flight out was free!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yawn.......smack, smack ,burp, scratch, scratch.
Moanin' ya'll.
Looks like the ice is gone around the koi pond.
Hope all our Woodyites to the north are okay after that mess yesterday.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Mornin yall


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Mornin yall


 Charlieeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> If I didn't have to work, I would be headed up to the mountains early.  I love fishing in the snow/ice!  I will be headed up tomorrow for a hunting trip.  Hopefully Blairsville gets snow over the weekend.  I've always wanted to hunt in the snow.
> 
> Budweiser's "Band of Buds" stuff?



Sulli, i was able to do that about 15 years ago over close to Selma, Alabama. The deer had never seen snow before and didn't know what to do. They just walked around and when they saw you, they'd run 100 yards into the woods and stop. They stuck out like a sore thumb, and we killed 14 in one day. I'd love to have a day like that again!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yawn.......smack, smack ,burp, scratch, scratch.
> Moanin' ya'll.
> Looks like the ice is gone around the koi pond.
> Hope all our Woodyites to the north are okay after that mess yesterday.


 At least I know you're "somewhat" safe for another day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> At least I know you're "somewhat" safe for another day!



still on call, though. 
I am SOO ready to do something that could remotely be called fun. I haven't pulled a trigger since the summer hog slaughter with Fishbait and Thwackbabe.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Charlieeeeeee!!!!!!!!



Hello Honey
You see Kamp the wonder Dog in my avy



rhbama3 said:


> still on call, though.
> I am SOO ready to do something that could remotely be called fun. I haven't pulled a trigger since the summer hog slaughter with Fishbait and Thwackbabe.



Bama then that means you must kill something on your time off


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yawn.......smack, smack ,burp, scratch, scratch.
> Moanin' ya'll.
> Looks like the ice is gone around the koi pond.
> Hope all our Woodyites to the north are okay after that mess yesterday.





baldfish said:


> Mornin yall



morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mornin folks. Just checkin in before I hit the road.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> morning



Mornin back atcha


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hello Honey
> You see Kamp the wonder Dog in my avy
> 
> 
> ...



Morning, Chawlie! 
I know the kill tally at my hunting lease sucks. I stopped by there twice when i was headed to Montgomery. A grand total of 9 deer have been killed for the season between 32 members. Hoping now that the rut is winding down, some of these peeps i work with and know will come through with their offer to let me come shoot a doe on their places.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> still on call, though.
> I am SOO ready to do something that could remotely be called fun. I haven't pulled a trigger since the summer hog slaughter with Fishbait and Thwackbabe.


Then I'd say it's time to find some brown to take down!!



baldfish said:


> Hello Honey
> You see Kamp the wonder Dog in my avy
> Bama then that means you must kill something on your time off


Yes I do, looks like you did good adopting that baby!!  I've read the story & seen some pics, good deal!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Just checkin in before I hit the road.


Stay safe!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Wisht I was at home finishin off my birfday case 

Wassup fo dinner today


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Chawlie!
> I know the kill tally at my hunting lease sucks. I stopped by there twice when i was headed to Montgomery. A grand total of 9 deer have been killed for the season between 32 members. Hoping now that the rut is winding down, some of these peeps i work with and know will come through with their offer to let me come shoot a doe on their places.



Don't feel bad I've got to get me a couple of does for meat. I've given 3 deer to the landowners that let me hunt there place. 



Keebs said:


> Then I'd say it's time to find some brown to take down!!
> 
> 
> Yes I do, looks like you did good adopting that baby!!  I've read the story & seen some pics, good deal!!!
> ...



We"ll you'll get to meet her at WAR


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wisht I was at home finishin off my birfday case
> 
> Wassup fo dinner today


Turkey & dressing & all the fixings!!



baldfish said:


> Don't feel bad I've got to get me a couple of does for meat. I've given 3 deer to the landowners that let me hunt there place.
> 
> 
> 
> We"ll you'll get to meet her at WAR


 What about Frontier Days?!?!?!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

What's happnin in the world of Woody's today??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's happnin in the world of Woody's today??


Slow day in the office, fixing to go dish up plates for the Sr. Citizens!!
Howyoudoin?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Good Morning Dribblers!



Keebs said:


> Ya'll keep Second Season in your thoughts since she is stuck!
> I'm outta here, you Northern Folks stay SAFE!!!


Stuck where? 



baldfish said:


> You see Kamp the wonder Dog in my avy


Something tells me, introducing your Kamp the Wonder dog and my Shemp the Wonder dog would lead to no good 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Just checkin in before I hit the road.


Hey Sterlo- I think I've actually driven by your avatar...



Hankus said:


> Wisht I was at home finishin off my birfday case
> 
> Wassup fo dinner today


Glad you mentioned dinner... reminded me to take something out to thaw... Butterflied loin 


And on a side note, how are conditions around Macon? Streets safe and clear?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slow day in the office, fixing to go dish up plates for the Sr. Citizens!!
> Howyoudoin?



Just a little drive-by...... killing time between cases. I iz doing good.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

well....back to it. Y'all be good.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Turkey & dressing & all the fixings!!
> 
> 
> What about Frontier Days?!?!?!



I may bring her down there but I'll probaly be staying at chick



Capt Quirk said:


> Good Morning Dribblers!
> 
> Stuck where?
> 
> ...



If Shemp is a male no prob she's fixed and acts like a married woman


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good Morning Dribblers!
> 
> Stuck where?


She had to spend the night at her office, couldn't get home!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Just a little drive-by...... killing time between cases. I iz doing good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I may bring her down there but I'll probaly be staying at chick
> 
> If Shemp is a male no prob she's fixed and acts like a married woman


Well, you'd need to bring her with you, right?  You couldn't leave her by her lonesome at the camper out there!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, you'd need to bring her with you, right?  You couldn't leave her by her lonesome at the camper out there!




What would they say at the park


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> What would they say at the park


I think as long as you don't take her into the Zoo part, it's ok 
Ask Nic, he'll know for sure!


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm back, been on vacation for two weeks, planted 18000 pine trees and managed to let the air out of a pair of spikes. Mmmm Good eatin.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, my two hours of electric are up for the morning. Try to keep the chit chat to a minimum please... it takes forever to catch up! See y'all fine folks this evening


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Felt good to sleep in this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Felt good to sleep in this morning.



You made it just in time....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm back, been on vacation for two weeks, planted 18000 pine trees and managed to let the air out of a pair of spikes. Mmmm Good eatin.






Capt Quirk said:


> Well, my two hours of electric are up for the morning. Try to keep the chit chat to a minimum please... it takes forever to catch up! See y'all fine folks this evening


The ways its been going you shouldn't have a problem!



OutFishHim said:


> Felt good to sleep in this morning.


I am soooo glad ya'll are ok!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> You made it just in time....


Hey, you made it back too!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Afternoon peoples!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

the sun just popped its head out


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 16, 2010)

1 more hour and I'll be riding my motorcycle home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Nap time


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 16, 2010)

ya tired Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ya tired Jeff?



Nah....just sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peoples!!


 Hi!



mudracing101 said:


> the sun just popped its head out


 where??



boneboy96 said:


> 1 more hour and I'll be riding my motorcycle home!


 saywhut???



Jeff C. said:


> Nap time





Jeff C. said:


> Nah....just sleepy


Had to read that twice, thought it was Wobert coming thru!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> where??
> ...



I started to HOLLER at him, but figgered he was zzzzzzzzzzzzzz already


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nap time


Great minds think alike! 


Keebs said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> where??
> ...


It does sound like me, don't it? 


Jeff C. said:


> I started to HOLLER at him, but figgered he was zzzzzzzzzzzzzz already


As soon as Bonanza is over. Gotta see if Pa can get himself out of a pickle first. Woozers ready, he's got his nose in my armpit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> where??
> ...



Its gone again


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> 1 more hour and I'll be riding my motorcycle home!



What kind of motorcicle ya got?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I started to HOLLER at him, but figgered he was zzzzzzzzzzzzzz already






rhbama3 said:


> Great minds think alike!
> 
> It does sound like me, don't it?
> 
> As soon as Bonanza is over. Gotta see if Pa can get himself out of a pickle first. Woozers ready, he's got his nose in my armpit.


You KNOW Pa will come thru!!



mudracing101 said:


> Its gone again


 thought so.......... getting bbbrrrrish again too!



mudracing101 said:


> What kind of motorcicle ya got?


the kind you ride..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW Pa will come thru!!
> 
> 
> thought so.......... getting bbbrrrrish again too!
> ...


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thought so.......... getting bbbrrrrish again too!



62 here. almost time to break out the sun tan lotion.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2010)

slip said:


> 62 here. almost time to break out the sun tan lotion.



After the weather we have had for the last couple weeks...62 sounds pretty good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

63 and a little rainy here...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> 63 and a little rainy here...


You & hubby need to have different avatar's, 'bout got me all confuzzled reading his post & I was thinking it was you!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You & hubby need to have different avatar's, 'bout got me all confuzzled reading his post & I was thinking it was you!



LOL.. Just remember if it's trouble it's him..lol..He stole my avatar...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> LOL.. Just remember if it's trouble it's him..lol..He stole my avatar...



One of yall is gunna have to change your avatar. I'm gettin confused.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> One of yall is gunna have to change your avatar. I'm gettin confused.



Ok is this better?????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2010)

you changed it before I could finish typing.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> you changed it before I could finish typing.



HEHEHEHEHEHE I'm fast and a mind reader!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey sterlo i need that bug in your avatar!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> LOL.. Just remember if it's trouble it's him..lol..He stole my avatar...






Sterlo58 said:


> One of yall is gunna have to change your avatar. I'm gettin confused.






Sterlo58 said:


> you changed it before I could finish typing.


she b quick!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 16, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey sterlo i need that bug in your avatar!!!



Wish I knew where to find it. I just copied the pic off another website.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wish I knew where to find it. I just copied the pic off another website.



Dang it!!! My daughter (11) wants a bug when she can drive.( i aint letting her drive my jeep) Lord knows she aint getting a new one made of plastic..and the old ones don't go that fast right...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Beer time is now under a delay due to contractor incompetence. That tell y'all what kinda day its been


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is now under a delay due to contractor incompetence. That tell y'all what kinda day its been



OH NO!!! I'll save ya one from this bunch!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dang it!!! My daughter (11) wants a bug when she can drive.( i aint letting her drive my jeep) Lord knows she aint getting a new one made of plastic..and the old ones don't go that fast right...



the newer ones are trash, i knew a girl that had one and to work on it, you had have rubber extendo arms, or be ready to rip half of it out to fix whats under it.

but then again, she crashed it like 5 times in one year, put the wrong oil in it after letting it run dry...and other stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2010)

*In and out*

A farmer was milking his cow. He was just starting to get a good rhythm going when a bug flew into the barn and started circling his head.
Suddenly, the bug flew into the cow's ear. The farmer didn't think much about it, until the bug squirted out into his bucket.

IT WENT IN ONE EAR AND OUT THE UDDER.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 16, 2010)

LAst day of work done!  Off til the 28th'ish.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

slip said:


> the newer ones are trash, i knew a girl that had one and to work on it, you had have rubber extendo arms, or be ready to rip half of it out to fix whats under it.
> 
> but then again, she crashed it like 5 times in one year, put the wrong oil in it after letting it run dry...and other stuff.



Yeah i heard that too... My brother inlaw can work on the older ones and is the one who convinced me the older one would be best for mini me ...Year before last i bought her a babrbi one for christmas cause she kept on and on about one...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> LAst day of work done!  Off til the 28th'ish.



Then it's time to get the party started!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wish I knew where to find it. I just copied the pic off another website.



Take hwy 57 west from Writesville towards Macon. I think it was out that way I seen it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Why is it, there is a long pause in posts after I comment?


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

capt quirk said:


> why is it, there is a long pause in posts after i comment?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Why is it, there is a long pause in posts after I comment?



It's yer tagline...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's yer tagline...



Not sure about that, but I fixed it anyways. Better?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not sure about that, but I fixed it anyways. Better?



See...it's already working.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry was cooking dinner for my family... Were gonna play another round of Whitetailopoly again tonight...Let's see if i can win again tonight!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

I just get the feeling that I was the one who cleared out the elevator car, ya know?


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I just get the feeling that I was the one who cleared out the elevator car, ya know?



Sorry man...I wuz jus messin with ya.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry man...I wuz jus messin with ya.



Oh no... somebody messin with me. My poor fragile ego...


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh..and i wanted to add..

Merry Christmas too all my Woody's friends. I think the world of y'all. I promise I will make one of the get togethers this year. Y'all make this the best message board on the net because you're just being yourselves...Georgians....no matter if from the mountains or the south. I hope you all have a great Christmas and New Year.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Oh no... somebody messin with me. My poor fragile ego...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok family is calling... Game time.... BBL


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh..and i wanted to add..
> 
> Merry Christmas too all my Woody's friends. I think the world of y'all. I promise I will make one of the get togethers this year. Y'all make this the best message board on the net because you're just being yourselves...Georgians....no matter if from the mountains or the south. I hope you all have a great Christmas and New Year.


Sure... don't mention the Flordidian...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

evenin everybody.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Evenin KY. How's things in your part of the world?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Evenin KY. How's things in your part of the world?



kindly warm....60 outside and a little drizzle... hows you doin?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> kindly warm....60 outside and a little drizzle... hows you doin?



Better than it was the other day, with freezing weather outside, no propane inside


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Better than it was the other day, with freezing weather outside, no propane inside



durn.....that had to have made for a long evening.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sure... don't mention the Flordidian...


We're all Georgians on the inside



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin everybody.....



Evenin Tim..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> durn.....that had to have made for a long evening.....



Yeah, it did. But, it gave the dogs a good excuse to get up on the bed. Then there was the huge icicle hanging from the kitchen faucet...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We're all Georgians on the inside


Naw... I'm squishy with blood and guts inside... and some other stuff


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

man, all those frigid days we had, and you couldnt squeeze a drop of water from the sky to save yer life. now it warms back up and its pouring.


if it was snowing as hard as its raining right now...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We're all Georgians on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Tim..



how are ya tonight?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yeah, it did. But, it gave the dogs a good excuse to get up on the bed. Then there was the huge icicle hanging from the kitchen faucet...



now that is just downright cold there!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Naw... I'm squishy with blood and guts inside... and some other stuff





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> how are ya tonight?



Great man...bout to lose puter priviledges though..the  game is on and brownies are done.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Great man...bout to lose puter priviledges though..the  game is on and brownies are done.



have a good one.....think I am fixin to check out soon myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

If you loved sushi like i loved sushi then you'd like Shogun's too...................... 
man, that was some good eating tonight! Spicy tuna rolls, shrimp rolls, dynomite rolls, and then orange roughy and scallops. Oh My!


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you loved sushi like i loved sushi then you'd like Shogun's too......................
> man, that was some good eating tonight! Spicy tuna rolls, shrimp rolls, dynomite rolls, and then orange roughy and scallops. Oh My!



they shut down the gas station with .99cent sushi down the street


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you loved sushi like i loved sushi then you'd like Shogun's too......................
> man, that was some good eating tonight! Spicy tuna rolls, shrimp rolls, dynomite rolls, and then orange roughy and scallops. Oh My!



that the one in Macon? They do have good food... and booze


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> that the one in Macon? They do have good food... and booze



No, this one is in Albany. Excuse me, "Albenny" for the locals.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> now that is just downright cold there!!!



Since the water barrels froze up, I brought one of the 5 gallon water cubes in. It was frozen solid by morning.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, this one is in Albany. Excuse me, "Albenny" for the locals.



Never been there. Where is that?


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Never been there. Where is that?



in Albany.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's going on in here?



nuttin much. What's going on in there? ever get unstuck?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> nuttin much. What's going on in there? ever get unstuck?



Wrapping Christmas gifts and drankin beer.   I did get unstuck.  Only took 5 hours...


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2010)

trashers lost in a shoot out for the 2nd time in a row.

cant win em all i guess.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wrapping Christmas gifts and drankin beer.   I did get unstuck.  Only took 5 hours...



Hey Girlie ... glad ya'll finally made it home!  I felt so bad following along from down here.  Did Z-man think it was one big adventure??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wrapping Christmas gifts and drankin beer.   I did get unstuck.  Only took 5 hours...


Got your emergency bag ready yet??  Don't forget the medicinal alkeehol!



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Girlie ... glad ya'll finally made it home!  I felt so bad following along from down here.  Did Z-man think it was one big adventure??


Hey stranger!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Tired of hanging ceiling fans. And its gettin hard to tell which of the little screws is the real ones


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tired of hanging ceiling fans. And its gettin hard to tell which of the little screws is the real ones



The middle one


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The middle one



But there's 4


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> But there's 4



Then, it is always the one on the left.  Sheeeesh Rookies.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Girlie ... glad ya'll finally made it home!  I felt so bad following along from down here.  Did Z-man think it was one big adventure??



Me too! Z-man told Grandpa tonight that he had to walk 20-30 miles home. 



Keebs said:


> Got your emergency bag ready yet??  Don't forget the medicinal alkeehol!
> 
> 
> Hey stranger!!!



I learned a lesson fom last night...

1) Never let your gas tank go below 1/2 tank in the winter (no, I still haven't topped off  )

2) Add another warmer blanket to my truck

3) There was a third, but I don't remember right now...........I told PB earlier though.... 



Hankus said:


> Tired of hanging ceiling fans. And its gettin hard to tell which of the little screws is the real ones



Ceiling fans?   Too cold for fans!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Then, it is always the one on the left.  Sheeeesh Rookies.



Nu huh mines brewed in the Rockies


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got your emergency bag ready yet??  Don't forget the medicinal alkeehol!
> 
> 
> Hey stranger!!!



Hey sista!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too! Z-man told Grandpa tonight that he had to walk 20-30 miles home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car charger for your cell phone!!...........Glad ya'll made it home ok!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too! Z-man told Grandpa tonight that he had to walk 20-30 miles home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup ceiling fans. I'm gettin ready for spring early


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Man the ice are horrible tooonight


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too! Z-man told Grandpa tonight that he had to walk 20-30 miles home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tag-a-long said:


> Hey sista!


Bonjour Ladies


Hankus said:


> Nu huh mines brewed in the Rockies


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Car charger for your cell phone!!...........Glad ya'll made it home ok!!



Nah thems overrated. The cell phones that is. Trapdaddy tolt me so


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nu huh mines brewed in the Rockies



My Rockies are Blue!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Car charger for your cell phone!!...........Glad ya'll made it home ok!!



That's it!!!!!!   Thank you, me too.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Man the ice are horrible tooonight



Sure is  It watered down my last and coke drink


----------



## Otis (Dec 16, 2010)

tis da season to be........


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too! Z-man told Grandpa tonight that he had to walk 20-30 miles home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehhh.... 20-30 miles ... 20-30 minutes  whats the difference!  


I'm thinking 3 has GOT to have something to do with emergency rations... you know.. beverages or a roll of TP??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My Rockies are Blue!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yup ceiling fans. I'm gettin ready for spring early



How sturdy are they?



bigox911 said:


> Man the ice are horrible tooonight



No Sweetie, that was last night.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour Ladies



Bonjour!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Otis said:


> tis da season to be........



Drankin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nah thems overrated. The cell phones that is. Trapdaddy tolt me so


Doode!!........Read my sigline!!



OutFishHim said:


> My Rockies are Blue!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour Ladies



Evening Pops ....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How sturdy are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sturdy enough to run without fallin down  

I dunno I been werkin and drankin through this whole project


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode!!........Read my sigline!!



I acknowledged that yesterday didn I 

It awesome for sho   

We was on the same chapter differnt books


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Otis said:


> tis da season to be........



Ho ho ho! 



Tag-a-long said:


> ehhh.... 20-30 miles ... 20-30 minutes  whats the difference!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 3 has GOT to have something to do with emergency rations... you know.. beverages or a roll of TP??



Then I had to explain to my father, who turned 60 today ( Happy Birthday Daddy!!!! ) that it really wasn't quite that far! 

I did ask a kid on a 4 wheeler if he had any beer.  



Hankus said:


>



What?   Yours aren't?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did ya figure out the name of that stripper roller derby wrestler yet???  Be care ful if you're out drivin tonight itos rough out there yall


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My Rockies are Blue!


Do you need a hug (insert Keebs Hugging smiley here)


Hankus said:


> Nah thems overrated. The cell phones that is. Trapdaddy tolt me so


He told me that they were a leash.



Tag-a-long said:


> Evening Pops ....


You got my message.


Otis said:


> tis da season to be........


 to be hunting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I acknowledged that yesterday didn I
> 
> It awesome for sho
> 
> We was on the same chapter differnt books


Yes you did!!..........Ole Trapdaddy operates in a whole different..........Well lets just say..........I can't say it!!..........Dat boy has a cast iron stomach!!


----------



## Otis (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> to be hunting.


 


you do entirely to much damage with ANY gun you shoot.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Then I had to explain to my father, who turned 60 today ( Happy Birthday Daddy!!!! ) that it really wasn't quite that far!
> 
> 
> What?   Yours aren't?



Happy birfday poppa fish  

 caint seeum under the coozie  



bigox911 said:


> Did ya figure out the name of that stripper roller derby wrestler yet???  Be care ful if you're out drivin tonight itos rough out there yall



Yep but I caint call her that cept in a TAC form


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

Otis said:


> you do entirely to much damage with ANY gun you shoot.



I call it corbon deer tenderizer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2010)

<<<< swiss rolls and chocolate milk


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Happy birfday poppa fish
> 
> caint seeum under the coozie
> 
> ...



I have a tac lite so I think i can see it type away maybe there


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes you did!!..........Ole Trapdaddy operates in a whole different..........Well lets just say..........I can't say it!!..........Dat boy has a cast iron stomach!!



Sometimes I think he has a head made out of the same material


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode!!........Read my sigline!!



What?



Hankus said:


> Sturdy enough to run without fallin down
> 
> I dunno I been werkin and drankin through this whole project



Have you done the swing test? 



bigox911 said:


> Did ya figure out the name of that stripper roller derby wrestler yet???  Be care ful if you're out drivin tonight itos rough out there yall



Whatcha drinking tonight? 



deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!



DJ!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you need a hug (insert Keebs Hugging smiley here)


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I have a tac lite so I think i can see it type away maybe there



No way  I ain't gettin butt darted tonite  Yet


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Did ya figure out the name of that stripper roller derby wrestler yet???  Be care ful if you're out drivin tonight itos rough out there yall


Doode you in North Dakota??...........It's 56 degrees here??



deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!


Whasup DJ!!.......You working tonight??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Have you done the swing test?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha drinking tonight?



Nope been hangin ceiling fans. No swings but I do want a hammock on the porch.

I wanna know will he send me one next time he's down. They gotta be dangerful


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode you in North Dakota??...........It's 56 degrees here??
> 
> Whasup DJ!!.......You working tonight??



It ain't where ol ox is tonite


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2010)

Good night all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I call it corbon deer tenderizer!






Hankus said:


> Sometimes I think he has a head made out of the same material


Ole HT is a good one!!



OutFishHim said:


> What?


Well you have been complaining about the cold!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Nite tripod


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> DJ!!!!!



Well Hello there!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!.......You working tonight??



Hey ya Mitch yep Last night then I am off till after the first of the year! Then I am gonna be a dayshifter!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ole HT is a good one!!
> 
> Well you have been complaining about the cold!!



He shore is. Good feller to have around


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!



Howdy there DJ is it bad tt at the airport.  Hopin yall have the Merry Christmas


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It ain't where ol ox is tonite



Well you oughat be


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well Hello there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya Mitch yep Last night then I am off till after the first of the year! Then I am gonna be a dayshifter!



Dayshift is soooo overrated


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night all!



Nite Frenchy..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ole HT is a good one!!
> 
> Well you have been complaining about the cold!!



It has been cold!   And that is all I am going to say....


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode you in North Dakota??...........It's 56 degrees here??
> 
> Whasup DJ!!.......You working tonight??



Yeah buit you're south...I wish I was south.  That was a freakin awesome SS Mitch


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever it is it is good


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Howdy there DJ is it bad tt at the airport.  Hopin yall have the Merry Christmas



Bad tt? okay I am lost on that one! 

And back at ya hope yall do the same!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Well you oughat be



Wisht I could, but I ain't get no invite   

Its cool though  or in your case ice cold


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dayshift is soooo overrated



and so not the shift I want to be on next year


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> and so not the shift I want to be on next year



I herd dat. Night shift was the best


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wisht I could, but I ain't get no invite
> 
> Its cool though  or in your case ice cold



The invite to wher I may be is always an open one


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wisht I could, but I ain't get no invite
> 
> Its cool though  or in your case ice cold



whats cooler than beein cool?? ice cold


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat. Night shift was the best



It has always worked out better for me! I am able to get the little one ready for school and see him before I go to work plus I sleep great during the day with a big ole bed to stretch out on well except the half the dogs take up


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> The invite to wher I may be is always an open one



That's what I'm tawkin bout 



bigox911 said:


> whats cooler than beein cool?? ice cold



Yessir


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Have you done the swing test?





Hankus said:


> Nope been hangin ceiling fans. No swings but I do want a hammock on the porch.
> 
> I wanna know will he send me one next time he's down. They gotta be dangerful



Must not be a light kit on those ceiling fans ... cuz Hankus is DEFINITELY in the dark on this one!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Must not be a light kit on those ceiling fans ... cuz Hankus is DEFINITELY in the dark on this one!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Must not be a light kit on those ceiling fans ... cuz Hankus is DEFINITELY in the dark on this one!!



I put the lite kit on em  but I'm usually in the dark


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night all!


G'night Tripod!!



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Mitch yep Last night then I am off till after the first of the year! Then I am gonna be a dayshifter!


I've only got a couple of more days before I'm off till after the first of the year!!



bigox911 said:


> Yeah buit you're south...I wish I was south.  That was a freakin awesome SS Mitch


I must be way south!!.........I'm guessing you are referring to my Secret Santa gift!!.........Hope K80 Thought as much!!........That was an awesome buck he killed!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ore I'm off till after the first of the year!!
> 
> I must be way south!!.........I'm guessing you are referring to my Secret Santa gift!!.........Hope K80 Thought as much!!........That was an awesome buck he killed!!



That would be it!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've only got a couple of more days before I'm off till after the first of the year!!
> 
> :


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

SO have there been any unpostable ss pictures yet cause I have yet to see them


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> SO have there been any unpostable ss pictures yet cause I have yet to see them



I haven't gotten mine yet.   But I REALLY hope mine does a photo shoot wearing his....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

Just for the record .... I just want you folks that have some extended portion of the next two weeks off to know how much I despise you all!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> SO have there been any unpostable ss pictures yet cause I have yet to see them


I haven't got any yet!!??..........Quick question to any that may know...........How do you post pics in a PM??


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet.   But I REALLY hope mine does a photo shoot wearing his....



DOnt know if I wanna see those pictures



Tag-a-long said:


> Just for the record .... I just want you folks that have some extended portion of the next two weeks off to know how much I despise you all!!!



 Sorry!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I haven't got any yet!!??..........Quick question to any that may know...........How do you post pics in a PM??



I dont think I know that one ethier!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just for the record .... I just want you folks that have some extended portion of the next two weeks off to know how much I despise you all!!!



2nded thirded and fourthed


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I haven't got any yet!!??..........Quick question to any that may know...........How do you post pics in a PM??



I don't think you can embed anything in a PM only post linkss??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just for the record .... I just want you folks that have some extended portion of the next two weeks off to know how much I despise you all!!!



I feel ya. I ain't gettin no extry time off neither


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I don't think you can embed anything in a PM only post linkss??



I will take Emails then


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I haven't got any yet!!??..........Quick question to any that may know...........How do you post pics in a PM??



Same as in a thread I think


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet.   But I REALLY hope mine does a photo shoot wearing his....






Tag-a-long said:


> Just for the record .... I just want you folks that have some extended portion of the next two weeks off to know how much I despise you all!!!


.......Maybe I will have dinner ready for you when you get home a couple of them days!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Maybe I will have dinner ready for you when you get home a couple of them days!!



I like how you put Maybe


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Maybe I will have dinner ready for you when you get home a couple of them days!!



If ya don't she mite skillet ya


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Coors Light  Coors Light:  Coors Light 

The Coors Light shuffle


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Maybe I will have dinner ready for you when you get home a couple of them days!!



Mighty white of ya mitch


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mighty white of ya mitch



Hes a fine feller to do that kinda stuff


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hes a fine feller to do that kinda stuff



You know it...he can fire it up too...tag should be so lucky


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Maybe I will have dinner ready for you when you get home a couple of them days!!



You just cut 3-4 loads of fire wood and I'll pick dinner up on the way home!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

The bamer is creepin in the shadows...hellooo there brother


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I like how you put Maybe


Private poke!!



Hankus said:


> If ya don't she mite skillet ya


Read above!!........She may still skillet me!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You just cut 3-4 loads of fire wood and I'll pick dinner up on the way home!!



Love to see some comprising in the marriage is good for that


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Private poke!!
> 
> Read above!!........She may still skillet me!!



Has the monitor ever been broke when its been flyin??


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Private poke!!
> 
> Read above!!........She may still skillet me!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 16, 2010)

See yall in a bit off to get dinner!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> The bamer is creepin in the shadows...hellooo there brother



Howdy bamer 

I seed kaintuck as well


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Private poke!!
> 
> Read above!!........She may still skillet me!!



Hey now!!  This is a FAMILY forum!  



bigox911 said:


> Has the monitor ever been broke when its been flyin??



Awwww heck naw!   I got better aim than that!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Has the monitor ever been broke when its been flyin??



Not yet!!.........I'm pretty good with the duck, and dodge!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not yet!!.........I'm pretty good with the duck, and dodge!!



Speakin of ducks, did ya ever put Tucker on any


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey now!!  This is a FAMILY forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww heck naw!   I got better aim than that!!



OOOO A crackshot eh??


Who wants a drink????? 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNNZGj4Dsfg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNNZGj4Dsfg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not yet!!.........I'm pretty good with the duck, and dodge!!



I knew you were decepotively quick


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Who wants a drink?????



That's a stoopid question. Ya know I always want a drink


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mighty white of ya mitch


Well I do what I can!!



Tag-a-long said:


> You just cut 3-4 loads of fire wood and I'll pick dinner up on the way home!!


I'll cut it if you will load it!!



deerehauler said:


> See yall in a bit off to get dinner!


G'night DJ!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Y'all drankin' up in heah??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Speakin of ducks, did ya ever put Tucker on any


Not in a real hunting situation!!........Quack  was supposed to help me out on that one!!



bigox911 said:


> I knew you were decepotively quick






Hankus said:


> That's a stoopid question. Ya know I always want a drink


Drankus is always thirsty!!

Alright folks.........Time for the dismal misty world of the dreamland!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all drankin' up in heah??



Yes...


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all drankin' up in heah??



guilty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all drankin' up in heah??



Oh yeah


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I do what I can!!
> 
> I'll cut it if you will load it!!
> 
> G'night DJ!!




But I'll be at WORK dear!  You're the one with two freakin' weeks off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes...



Glad you survived your icecapades


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Today is a good day. I know because it started with a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> guilty





Hankus said:


> Oh yeah



I wasn't referring to you two.....no need to ask


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't referring to you two.....no need to ask



And you??  What time zone are you in?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't referring to you two.....no need to ask



What ya tryin to say C'ster


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> And you??  What time zone are you in?



Mountain time I think


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> And you??  What time zone are you in?



I was , but now I'm indulging in EXTREME Moose Tracks ice cream.....uh.....southern zone


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I was , but now I'm indulging in EXTREME Moose Tracks ice cream.....uh.....southern zone



A SoCo fan I see


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I was , but now I'm indulging in EXTREME Moose Tracks ice cream.....uh.....southern zone



Is that in the past or future maybe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> A SoCo fan I see



 I'm down in Valdosta visiting my daughter for a couple of days


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> But I'll be at WORK dear!  You're the one with two freakin' weeks off!



2 weeks?!?!?!?  When he's done with your list, can I borrow him????





Jeff C. said:


> Glad you survived your icecapades



Hey Handsome!



Hankus said:


> Today is a good day. I know because it started with a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Is that in the past or future maybe?



More than likely both


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm down in Valdosta visiting my daughter for a couple of days



Ats cool as it get dude   Dunno tolt her ya hang on the forum wid the late nighters and such. Don't wanna ruin yer reputation


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 2 weeks?!?!?!?  When he's done with your list, can I borrow him????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You too  Well then looks as if two of the drivel crew started the day rite


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm down in Valdosta visiting my daughter for a couple of days





Jeff C. said:


> More than likely both


Nice! Yall have a good time and bring back some of them onions


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ats cool as it get dude   Dunno tolt her ya hang on the forum wid the late nighters and such. Don't wanna ruin yer reputation



Too late, she already knows


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nice! Yall have a good time and bring back some of them onions



Vidalia is the onions ain't it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Too late, she already knows



Noooooooooooooooooo  What will that do to our reputations


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Money man said:


> What's going on in here? What is this place, it smells funny.



Probably that DAGNABIT you're smellin'



Hankus said:


> Vidalia is the onions ain't it



And where they grow them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo  What will that do to our reputations



Rurnt it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably that DAGNABIT you're smellin'
> 
> 
> 
> And where they grow them



And boy do they grow em   Got a few Vidalia Onion seedlings, but I think the neighbor fed em to the chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 2 weeks?!?!?!?  When he's done with your list, can I borrow him????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate it when I miss posts.....Hellooooo


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Rurnt it



No really    I'm postin late and drinkin later. What reputation do I have left to uphold


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate it when I miss posts.....Hellooooo



Pay attention


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 2 weeks?!?!?!?  When he's done with your list, can I borrow him????
> :



You got it Sista!  He ought to be done with my list in about ......    nevermind, you can have him next year!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No really    I'm postin late and drinkin later. What reputation do I have left to uphold



You could hang out in the SF


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone is going to bed here.....guess I'll follow suit. Night Hankus and anyone else


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You could hang out in the SF



No need I done read that I'm a lost cause. I is everything not to be so fer as I can cipher.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Nite C'ster. Rekon I better do the same. Got a long day today


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Everyone is going to bed here.....guess I'll follow suit. Night Hankus and anyone else





Hankus said:


> Nite C'ster. Rekon I better do the same. Got a long day today



Nope


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

okay I am as full as a tick now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2010)

okay sleepy heads.  time to see if  you can be vertical.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

I dids it  I is vertical  oops now I ain't  ok now I is again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dids it  I is vertical  oops now I ain't  ok now I is again



sitting up in bed is tough some days.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 17, 2010)

Mornin y'all

anyone else notice the founders quote daily thread is over 1000 posts?
How come they don't have to start a new one?huh?huh?huh?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=50044&page=21
what's good for the drivlers should be good for the founders


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 17, 2010)

Now that the house is empty, I'm thinking about going back to sleep.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now that the house is empty, I'm thinking about going back to sleep.....



Ok.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now that the house is empty, I'm thinking about going back to sleep.....



Well i got the 1 kid off to school that had to go was gonna crawl back in bed and i have a yella and a chocolate in my spot.. one's snuggle up using my pillow and the other is curled up in the cover and hubby is just dang sprawled out on the rest of the bed...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yeah Morning ya'lll


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok.







huntinglady74 said:


> Well i got the 1 kid off to school that had to go was gonna crawl back in bed and i have a yella and a chocolate in my spot.. one's snuggle up using my pillow and the other is curled up in the cover and hubby is just dang sprawled out on the rest of the bed...



I kicked the husband out at 6 too.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I kicked the husband out at 6 too.



Wish i could... We own our business and he got up and said hmmm i need a few more hours..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

I is semi vertical


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 17, 2010)

I am up now but wish I was still in bed...Anyone get the number for the zoo w/ the escaped ape,I found him he is sitting on my chest,,time for more meds


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mornin ladies  and mouth breathers .

I have spent the better part of this week playing nurse to a boy with the flu and strep throat...yep you read right. He had both. That was one sick boy. He is finally well. I have a major case of cabin fever and am so ready for the weekend.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dids it  I is vertical  oops now I ain't  ok now I is again





Mornin Yall!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good morning Yall, Man yall posted up a storm last night. Glad it FRIDAY


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dids it  I is vertical  oops now I ain't  ok now I is again



I told you that rope tied to the foot of the bed would come in handy! 

Coffee brewing and a big schedule at work on a friday. Why do they do this to us?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mornin yall...have a good weekend.  Off to Nashville


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

knock knock.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> knock knock.....



who's there?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 17, 2010)

Yo........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo........



Yo who?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I is semi vertical







jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall!







rhbama3 said:


> I told you that rope tied to the foot of the bed would come in handy!
> 
> Coffee brewing and a big schedule at work on a friday. Why do they do this to us?



That ya did  Thanks bamer 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo........



Sup


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

Morning, just stopping by 'for I get ready for the funeral, ya'll say a  for me please.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Morning, just stopping by 'for I get ready for the funeral, ya'll say a  for me please.



You are in our thoughts and prayers and just cause I know ya can use one


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<<< swiss rolls and chocolate milk



Get the Holiday Swiss Cakes, and try it with a Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat. Really, it works


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Morning, just stopping by 'for I get ready for the funeral, ya'll say a  for me please.



Got ya back!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Morning, just stopping by 'for I get ready for the funeral, ya'll say a  for me please.



Praying for you today and as long as you need it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> What kind of motorcicle ya got?



Kawasaki KLR 650


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> anyone else notice the founders quote daily thread is over 1000 posts?
> How come they don't have to start a new one?huh?huh?huh?
> ...



Took care of that Jeff!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dang where is everyone?? 
I swear i took a shower and used deodarnt!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Beer will keep most of this crowd close to ya   Throw in some 4D crick and a good ceegar and there won't be many that ain't rite up close to ya. Shower or not. Really. I've camped with em I know


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer will keep most of this crowd close to ya   Throw in some 4D crick and a good ceegar and there won't be many that ain't rite up close to ya. Shower or not. Really. I've camped with em I know



Where's the ceegar at I am here


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 17, 2010)

somebody say 4D crick?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

And beer  

Mention party supplies and drivelers come poppin up all over


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

So if i mention the beer fridge in the laundry room by the pool everyone would answer????


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2010)

Somebody say Beer!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 17, 2010)

somebody say pool


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

Running outside to padlock the hottub!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 17, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Running outside to padlock the hottub!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can see it now.. Tub full of hunters shooting at the deer in the field....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Somebody say beer? I know ya did wheres it at? Going to leave at 4 today and hit the woods.  Maybe even shoot something, deer, coyote, rabbit , squirrel, something! Wont be long now


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody say beer? I know ya did wheres it at? Going to leave at 4 today and hit the woods.  Maybe even shoot something, deer, coyote, rabbit , squirrel, something! Wont be long now



In da woods now myself sure hope i can let a round fly!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> In da woods now myself sure hope i can let a round fly!



good luck to ya , im heading that way now


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> good luck to ya , im heading that way now



You too!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> In da woods now myself sure hope i can let a round fly!



Rattle them in with the hand clappers DJ, then shoot em with the air horn!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Rattle them in with the hand clappers DJ, then shoot em with the air horn!


that might work plus the hand clapper got flashing lights that will keep there attention


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Somebody say Beer!!



Why is it rainin in S'ville


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> that might work plus the hand clapper got flashing lights that will keep there attention



The lights make it more awesomer than a cruncher


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna be hitting the woods hard the next week while Iam off tofinish the season out hopefully on a good note.. well any day in the woods is good actually


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Morning, just stopping by 'for I get ready for the funeral, ya'll say a  for me please.



prayers for ya!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 17, 2010)

Some more prayers for ya keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for you, Keebs.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Evening Dribblers!

How you holding up Keebs? You and your friend's family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

evening everybody....Keebs we are thinking bout ya.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

What's up Sterlo?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What's up Sterlo?



Nuttin much....just tryin to figure out what to wrangle up fer supper and what to drink while I'm figuring.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nuttin much....just tryin to figure out what to wrangle up fer supper and what to drink while I'm figuring.



Not a problem... the woman is fixin supper, and there's nothing to drink...


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Capt. , ever figure out what the red winged birds were?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope. Keep seeing a bunch of them, and they are the size of small doves, but don't have the same coloring. How you doing tonight?


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2010)

Doing well, thanks Capt. A little cold here but where isn't it.  Get a pic of those birds when you can.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Around Christmas, I'll try a photo safari. But you know how things go, they'll have left for Florida by then


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Around Christmas, I'll try a photo safari. But you know how things go, they'll have left for Florida by then



 Whatever they are, when you get an opportunity to photograph, they will be gone, no doubt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Folks!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

What up Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What up Jeffro?



Got a lil BUZZ goin.....along wit a FULL belly!!!! Don't get much better..... 

How you is Cap???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

okay, back from da Big House again. The beeper has been going non-stop this week. I am so ready to be off call!
Supper was Long John Silvers 3 piece and more. yay.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Belly is gettin ready to be filled with Oreos  Had a busy day running errands that have been waiting for payday. Got a kerosene heater, filled the second propane tank... no more frosty nights for me now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Belly is gettin ready to be filled with Oreos  Had a busy day running errands that have been waiting for payday. Got a kerosene heater, filled the second propane tank... no more frosty nights for me now!



Oreo's and propane..... got all the makin's of a good night.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oreo's and propane..... got all the makin's of a good night.



Sounds like a dangerous mix......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oreo's and propane..... got all the makin's of a good night.


 not a pretty picture!



Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like a dangerous mix......


Question?............ have you looked under the hood?!?!?

I couldn't have asked for a better "uplifting" after today than coming on here!  Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like a dangerous mix......



According to Richard Pryor, it was a mix of oreos and skim milk that caught him on fire


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 17, 2010)

Time to rig for silent running. Night all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Time to rig for silent running. Night all.


Nite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

G'night Bro...had to change computers


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> not a pretty picture!
> 
> 
> Question?............ have you looked under the hood?!?!?
> ...



I know what you mean....folks here are definitely "uplifting" in trying times


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what you mean....folks here are definitely "uplifting" in trying times


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what you mean....folks here are definitely "uplifting" in trying times


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



My computer crashed today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


ok, ok, in more ways than one!



Jeff C. said:


> My computer crashed today


 oh wait!  You're here NOW!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, in more ways than one!
> 
> 
> oh wait!  You're here NOW!!




On my daughter's


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

well, i'm home alone with a debit card. Time to go shopping online! 
me and Barlows Tackle and Lure Parts Online are about to spend some quality time together!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> On my daughter's


Ouch, forgot you were still down south!



rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm home alone with a debit card. Time to go shopping online!
> me and Barlows Tackle and Lure Parts Online are about to spend some quality time together!


Ya better check that card, you know Bubbette is notorious for canceling them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ouch, forgot you were still down south!
> 
> 
> Ya better check that card, you know Bubbette is notorious for canceling them!



True, but she's riding herd on a buncha teenage cheerleaders in Warner Robins tonight. When da battle axe is away, da wobbert woo will play!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> True, but she's riding herd on a buncha teenage cheerleaders in Warner Robins tonight. When da battle axe is away, da wobbert woo will play!


Just make it wooorrrrthhhhh it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just make it wooorrrrthhhhh it!!!


I ain't studyin' her! 
It's Christmas. I'm in the giving spirit, so i'm giving me some fishing tackle. 






















please don't tell her i said that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't studyin' her!
> It's Christmas. I'm in the giving spirit, so i'm giving me some fishing tackle.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope i don't read about wobbert woo and uplifting/trying times anytime soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope i don't read about wobbert woo and uplifting/trying times anytime soon.



It's a lot easier to sound like an alpha male when you got pre-approval for buying tackle. 

I'm outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

No nap today...i'm bushed. Catch up wit y'all later


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2010)

Night Robert!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't studyin' her!
> It's Christmas. I'm in the giving spirit, so i'm giving me some fishing tackle. please don't tell her i said that.


secret is safe with me!



Jeff C. said:


> I hope i don't read about wobbert woo and uplifting/trying times anytime soon.






rhbama3 said:


> It's a lot easier to sound like an alpha male when you got pre-approval for buying tackle.
> 
> I'm outta here!


Later!



Jeff C. said:


> Night Robert!!


I'm outta here too!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2010)

Nite bamer

Nite Keebs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Hankcephus. But i guesses yew iz gone naw.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 18, 2010)

Aaaat's IT, I'm thru. Tired, hongry, sore an bleek. Nite Buddys.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning Dribblers!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 18, 2010)

morning folks...I get the round trip to Peach Tree City today to visit the in-laws......Instead of fishingGuess I will have to fish on Friday!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...I get the round trip to Peach Tree City today to visit the in-laws......Instead of fishingGuess I will have to fish on Friday!



Maybe they'll have an aquarium. Got a pocket fisherman?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Maybe they'll have an aquarium. Got a pocket fisherman?



Nope no aquarium...I had a pocket fisherman when I was a kid,put the hook thru my ear making a cast.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope no aquarium...I had a pocket fisherman when I was a kid,put the hook thru my ear making a cast.....



And yet you still want to fish? What a trooper


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> And yet you still want to fish? What a trooper



Hooks are the least of my concerns,besides its a few hours away from my shorter half


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hooks are the least of my concerns


Sounds like you been fishing with me...


jmfauver said:


> besides its a few hours away from my shorter half


Not gonna ask...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

morning gents.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning gents.



What about the rest of us?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What about the rest of us?



sorry.  morning gents and germs?  


and a special   for the ladies.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

And a what up to you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Surfing to kill the time.  Watching the radar and needing a tree nap.  What is on your agenda?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Debating on whether or not to go back to bed. It's starting out to be an ugly day, so not sure what else to do


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning gents.



Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Debating on whether or not to go back to bed. It's starting out to be an ugly day, so not sure what else to do



yeap south of here is already green on the radar and west is green with pink across the top.  Bed Sounds Good.



jmfauver said:


> Morning



Howdy.   Coffee anyone?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Howdy.   Coffee anyone?



Got Bourbon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Got Bourbon?



silly question.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Crown royal does bourbon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Crown royal does bourbon?



I thought you might like something good in the coffee but if you want bourbon how about


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Old Crow will work


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

The artwork behind the shirt... isn't that from Heavy Metal?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The artwork behind the shirt... isn't that from Heavy Metal?



I believe you are correct.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh and the rain has started with a serious note here.  Glad I am not in a tree stand.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh and the rain has started with a serious note here.  Glad I am not in a tree stand.



Maybe, maybe not... depends on how much rain comes down, a tree stand might be the best seat above water level


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Did someone say bourbon??????........

Mornin' peeps!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Mornin KY. You staying dry? It just started to open up here. I have a feeling Hughsnet is going to take a dump soon...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin KY. You staying dry? It just started to open up here. I have a feeling Hughsnet is going to take a dump soon...



It has been raining.......just cold and miserable out today. A perfect staying in and do nothing kind of day


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Dribblers!





jmfauver said:


> morning folks...I get the round trip to Peach Tree City today to visit the in-laws......Instead of fishingGuess I will have to fish on Friday!





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning gents.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Did someone say bourbon??????........
> 
> Mornin' peeps!!!



Mornin Fellers!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Yo ho Jeffro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Did someone say bourbon??????........
> 
> Mornin' peeps!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Fellers!!!!



I do believe distilled beverages were discussed.

Morning to both.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yo ho Jeffro



Yeah....I'm stuck in a Townhome at my Daughter's in Valdosta. Been raining cats and dogs down here. At least I have her computer, mine crashed HARD yesterday morning while here Headin' home this aft.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 18, 2010)

Yo...  just me again making a fly by.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I'm stuck in a Townhome at my Daughter's in Valdosta. Been raining cats and dogs down here. At least I have her computer, mine crashed HARD yesterday morning while here Headin' home this aft.


Have a safe swim home 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  just me again making a fly by.


Morning RM, watch them low hanging clouds as you fly by


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  just me again making a fly by.



Mornin dude!!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Have a safe swim home
> 
> Morning RM, watch them low hanging clouds as you fly by



Thanks.....almost got slammed from the rear on the way down Friday night in the rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

moanin'.......
anybody wanna make rounds for me? Just right some gibberish in the chart and look at a couple of x-rays.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had a lot of scary drives/ cycle rides in the rain, but the scariest by far was about 5 years ago, passing through Georgia on the way home. Everytime I'd pass through here, it would pour down. This time was no exception... in fact, I'd swear I saw an Ark in the passing lane! Anyways, it is about middle of the night, pitch black, I can't see nothing. All of a sudden, I get the impression of big shadow in front of me and slow down, just in time to see the log truck with no lights! Took me a couple days to get unpuckered from that!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.......
> anybody wanna make rounds for me? Just right some gibberish in the chart and look at a couple of x-rays.


Mornin Bama! I can take care of your rounds, I've played a Doctor before... but not on TV


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.......
> anybody wanna make rounds for me? Just right some gibberish in the chart and look at a couple of x-rays.



No.....I'd better not. I have a tendency to fix stuff that don't need fixin'.....ain't scared to explore either!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've had a lot of scary drives/ cycle rides in the rain, but the scariest by far was about 5 years ago, passing through Georgia on the way home. Everytime I'd pass through here, it would pour down. This time was no exception... in fact, I'd swear I saw an Ark in the passing lane! Anyways, it is about middle of the night, pitch black, I can't see nothing. All of a sudden, I get the impression of big shadow in front of me and slow down, just in time to see the log truck with no lights! Took me a couple days to get unpuckered from that!



Log trucks aren't supposed to be on the road after dark


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin Bama! I can take care of your rounds, I've played a Doctor before... but not on TV


what size lab coat do you need? 


Jeff C. said:


> No.....I'd better not. I have a tendency to fix stuff that don't need fixin'.....ain't scared to explore either!!!


cutting parts out is easy, it's the putting them back in and have them work properly that gets most peeps in trouble. 



Jeff C. said:


> Log trucks aren't supposed to be on the road after dark


Dude, in this economy the loggers will cut and transport anytime, anywhere, to a lumber mill that will take loads. If
"Swamp Loggers"woes with the mills are any indication.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.......
> anybody wanna make rounds for me? Just right some gibberish in the chart and look at a couple of x-rays.



Ummm I might need to come in and do your charting for ya so you can WRITE the right stuff on the chart.......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Log trucks aren't supposed to be on the road after dark


it was the complete lack of lights that bothered me more than the time of day.


rhbama3 said:


> what size lab coat do you need?


 Got my own scrubs... but I take a size 43 long in trench coats


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ummm I might need to come in and do your charting for ya so you can WRITE the right stuff on the chart.......



I snuck over to an Auburn site for a few and lost a few brain cells. Plus, i've only had one cup of coffee so far.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 18, 2010)

I found a computer upgrade that might interest some of y'all.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm home alone with a debit card. Time to go shopping online!
> me and Barlows Tackle and Lure Parts Online are about to spend some quality time together!



Card got declined, didn't it? 



rhbama3 said:


> True, but she's riding herd on a buncha teenage cheerleaders in Warner Robins tonight. When da battle axe is away, da wobbert woo will play!







rhbama3 said:


> I ain't studyin' her!
> It's Christmas. I'm in the giving spirit, so i'm giving me some fishing tackle.
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> It's a lot easier to sound like an alpha male when you got pre-approval for buying tackle.
> 
> I'm outta here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I snuck over to an Auburn site for a few and lost a few brain cells. Plus, i've only had one cup of coffee so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I found a computer upgrade that might interest some of y'all.



I'll take one 



Bubbette said:


> Card got declined, didn't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Card got declined, didn't it?



Why do women insist on reading back posts? 
Okay, gotta take a shower and head to work for a while.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I found a computer upgrade that might interest some of y'all.



I see you been visiting over to Hankus's house....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why do women insist on reading back posts?
> Okay, gotta take a shower and head to work for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Bbbrrrrr, it was wet, it was cold &  still didn't see nuttin!  But at least *I* stayed dry in my Pop up house!  Ameris?  Bama knows the name, I just know where I got it staked down!
Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bbbrrrrr, it was wet, it was cold &  still didn't see nuttin!  But at least *I* stayed dry in my Pop up house!  Ameris?  Bama knows the name, I just know where I got it staked down!
> Mornin Folks!!



 *A+* for effort.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *A+* for effort.


 Aawwww look, my own cheering section!!
Thanks Chief, hope ya'll have a good trip home!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Mornin' Phillip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

The real reason women don't play football... There's no way 11 women would be seen wearing the same outfit at the same time . . .


----------



## pbradley (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Phillip!



Hiya Keebs!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The real reason women don't play football... There's no way 11 women would be seen wearing the same outfit at the same time . . .



Wonder if they would let guys pick out their uniforms?????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just drivin the Drivelers short bus thru on my way to the kitchen. 

By the way Keebs...why is Quacks name right above the tailpipe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if they would let guys pick out their uniforms?????



Thongs and a helmet!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thongs and a helmet!!!



YES SIREEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The real reason women don't play football... There's no way 11 women would be seen wearing the same outfit at the same time . . .


 Don't lump us ALL in the same boat, idjit!



pbradley said:


> Hiya Keebs!


How r ya?



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if they would let guys pick out their uniforms?????


uuuhhh, no



Sterlo58 said:


> Just drivin the Drivelers short bus thru on my way to the kitchen.
> 
> By the way Keebs...why is Quacks name right above the tailpipe.


 dat the only one you notice???  Your avatar cracks me up!  I laughed the whole time I was writing on that thing and some of it shows!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thongs and a helmet!!!


exactly my point!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't lump us ALL in the same boat, idjit!
> 
> 
> How r ya?
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thongs and a helmet!!!



Why a helmet?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why a helmet?


 Oy...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you call Irish coffee if you don't have Irish liquor to put in it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What do you call Irish coffee if you don't have Irish liquor to put in it?



Boring


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What do you call Irish coffee if you don't have Irish liquor to put in it?



coffee?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What do you call Irish coffee if you don't have Irish liquor to put in it?



poor planning and an understocked liquor cabinet.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dat the only one you notice???  Your avatar cracks me up!  I laughed the whole time I was writing on that thing and some of it shows!!
> 
> 
> :



Oh yeah...mr Raines gets tailpipe position as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why a helmet?



So we can focus on the thong


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> So we can focus on the thong



not much to focus on............I hope anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

Stuck at home with a sick wife ALL day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at home with a sick wife ALL day.



Not being cold, give her a blanket.
Not being thoughtless, trash can with extra liners.
Not being too bright, turn off the lights as you leave.

Glad I could help.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Boring


Ok, maybe I didn't 'splain myself good enough, I got Wiser's, but not Irish.......... werks fer me!



Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...mr Raines gets tailpipe position as well.






Jeff C. said:


> So we can focus on the thong






Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at home with a sick wife ALL day.


 aaawww, tell MizDawn I hope she gets well real quick!!
And you better take good care of her!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...mr Raines gets tailpipe position as well.


See if I managed to match any names with the pics too!
BESIDES yours & mine!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not being cold, give her a blanket.
> Not being thoughtless, trash can with extra liners.
> Not being too bright, turn off the lights as you leave.
> 
> Glad I could help.




Thanks Doc, you're a real help . . .





Keebs said:


> Ok, maybe I didn't 'splain myself good enough, I got Wiser's, but not Irish.......... werks fer me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She said "I think I'm dying".  I said "Well carry yo butt outside I don't want you stinking up da house" . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, maybe I didn't 'splain myself good enough, I got Wiser's, but not Irish.......... werks fer me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Against the rules to go to the head anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Doc, you're a real help . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Doc, you're a real help . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds like you, fer sure!



Jeff C. said:


> Against the rules to go to the head anyway


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Against the rules to go to the head anyway



Are we back to females playing football?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sounds like you, fer sure!



Didn't you read M$ney man's post in the "243 Gary Coleman" thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we back to females playing football?



Keebs is "suiting" up now !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Doc, you're a real help . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is "suiting" up now !!



 for ya!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> for ya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, made the rounds at the hospital, ate some chicky wings and egg row for lunch, and now home. What's next?
nevermind, woozer wants us to take a nap!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't you read M$ney man's post in the "243 Gary Coleman" thread


Yep and he was one of them too, that I spoke of!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is "suiting" up now !!


 U SOOOooooo FUNNY!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, made the rounds at the hospital, ate some chicky wings and egg row for lunch, and now home. What's next?
> nevermind, woozer wants us to take a nap!


Just had one myself, Highly recommend it!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is "suiting" up now !!



Anyone's internal video screen working?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone's internal video screen working?


Nope, that image just crashed e'ry one's screens!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep and he was one of them too, that I spoke of!
> 
> 
> U SOOOooooo FUNNY!!!
> ...



Don't twist my arm


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't twist my arm


Aaawww, come'on...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, come'on...............




Gotta eat...then hit the road

I'll catch a quickie on I-75 N


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta eat...then hit the road
> 
> I'll catch a quickie on I-75 N


beep-beep,zoom-zoom!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if they would let guys pick out their uniforms?????


You haven't heard about the lingerie football league? Beats the heck out of the rock/paper/scissors league 


Keebs said:


> What do you call Irish coffee if you don't have Irish liquor to put in it?


If you add Bourbon, it is Kentucky Coffee 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at home with a sick wife ALL day.



Who's wife?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> beep-beep,zoom-zoom!!



Today it's gonna be zzzzzzzzzzzzz, beep beep, screeeeeeeeech


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Today it's gonna be zzzzzzzzzzzzz, beep beep, screeeeeeeeech


 MizTerry drives THAT bad?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Naw....she and Jared will both be asleep as I'm trying to catch a little shut-eye between the lines


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Catch up with y'all when I get my compooter repaired


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

I hate being the "go to" guy. Just got back from work again. This has all the makings of being a horrible call weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Bamer. Looks like you got some shocking news or just got shocked in that funny avatar.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ughhhh home from the woods... Wet cold and tired and what does hubby ask?? When ya gonna cook....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bamer. Looks like you got some shocking news or just got shocked in that funny avatar.



That's my "oh lawd" i'm on call look.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Ughhhh home from the woods... Wet cold and tired and what does hubby ask?? When ya gonna cook....



Yeah? So?
When you gonna cook?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah? So?
> When you gonna cook?



 As soon as my feet are warm!! Would you like a sloppy joe and french fry plate to?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> As soon as my feet are warm!! Would you like a sloppy joe and french fry plate to?



no, but i appreciate the offer. I have been TOLD i'm frying shrimp and fish tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> As soon as my feet are warm!! Would you like a sloppy joe and french fry plate to?


Yep, yepper i do. Lawd i wanted to go out taday but couldn't get motervated enough to face the blaah weather.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no, but i appreciate the offer. I have been TOLD i'm frying shrimp and fish tonight.



Forget me cooking i'm jumping in the jeep and headed to your house then....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, yepper i do. Lawd i wanted to go out taday but couldn't get motervated enough to face the blaah weather.



I wasn't motivated to but with my hubby you get motivated really quick or you'll be freezing....Cause he want dress ya as warm as you would dress yourself... I always tell him he has a heater in his rear end...

Coming up as soon as i get motivated to head to the kitchen!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

That didn't come out like i was thinking it...dang nab it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....she and Jared will both be asleep as I'm trying to catch a little shut-eye between the lines


QUIT TEXTING & DRIVING!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I hate being the "go to" guy. Just got back from work again. This has all the makings of being a horrible call weekend.


Ouch, sorry Wobert!!



huntinglady74 said:


> Ughhhh home from the woods... Wet cold and tired and what does hubby ask?? When ya gonna cook....


I'd sling a skillet at'em & ask him if his hands were broke! (and that would be if I was in a GOOD mood!)



huntinglady74 said:


> That didn't come out like i was thinking it...dang nab it!!!




Ok, off to get ready & go to my bff's office party! (yeah, it's a cool crowd too!)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

who's cooking tonight???


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dinner's done and over... should have been here sooner...


----------



## deja vu (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who's cooking tonight???



Not cooking much,Had a taste for roasted corn on grill.Come on up.

Its cold here at the lake,but I got beer too!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who's cooking tonight???



cracker barrel cooked me a couple eggs, french toast, bacon and hashbrowns.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> cracker barrel cooked me a couple eggs, french toast, bacon and hashbrowns.



That sounds good to.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dinner's done and over... should have been here sooner...


always bringin up to rear....... dang it!!


deja vu said:


> Not cooking much,Had a taste for roasted corn on grill.Come on up.
> 
> Its cold here at the lake,but I got beer too!


road trip.....


BBQBOSS said:


> cracker barrel cooked me a couple eggs, french toast, bacon and hashbrowns.


Almost went there tonight....... Country Boy Breakfast rocks!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who's cooking tonight???



well, i WAS gonna cook seafood but after 2 trips and 2 phone calls to the Big House,  i gave up, cleaned the kitchen and ordered a pizza. 
Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> always bringin up to rear....... dang it!!
> 
> road trip.....
> 
> Almost went there tonight....... Country Boy Breakfast rocks!!!!



Sorry bout that.. but there is left overs...Sloppy joes and fries...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i WAS gonna cook seafood but after 2 trips and 2 phone calls to the Big House,  i gave up, cleaned the kitchen and ordered a pizza.
> Maybe tomorrow night.



Dang it and i was gonna make a road trip to your house....


----------



## deja vu (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> always bringin up to rear....... dang it!!
> 
> road trip.....
> 
> Almost went there tonight....... Country Boy Breakfast rocks!!!!



What type of adult beverage you drink?

I will have it ready for you.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

Some kinda casserole momma made. Sure was good but I ain't sure what it was  

Evenin y'all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2010)

Speaking of Cracker Barrel, I'd like to give them a shout out.  

We went in there around 1 to eat and we were lucky enough to get the waiter in training.   Well we finally placed our order and about 20 minutes passed. In the meantime, we watched them bring out two orders to other patrons that were wrong.  Well the manager came out and apologized saying there "was a computer problem" and they lost our ticket and they were working on our order right now.  All in all it took about 30 minuted to get our food but i didn't complain at all.  Just wasn't in the mood to.  Anyway, when we were about done eating the nice little waitress (that took over for the trainee) said that we weren't  going to be paying for our meal.  The manager comped the whole thing for us.  Thought that was real nice of 'em!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i WAS gonna cook seafood but after 2 trips and 2 phone calls to the Big House,  i gave up, cleaned the kitchen and ordered a pizza.
> Maybe tomorrow night.



ahhhhh yes the "curse of bama" call strikes again....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

deja vu said:


> What type of adult beverage you drink?
> 
> I will have it ready for you.



Strong


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

deja vu said:


> What type of adult beverage you drink?
> 
> I will have it ready for you.



I like Blanton's Whiskey on a cold night like this..... or Beer not too picky!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

Be back in a few.. Gonna go make me a beverage...hehehe


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I like Blanton's Whiskey on a cold night like this..... or Beer not too picky!!



Ats why I like drinkin with ya   Don't matter what's bein made just make one more


----------



## deja vu (Dec 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Strong





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I like Blanton's Whiskey on a cold night like this..... or Beer not too picky!!



I have Beer and Tequila,one bottle of Vodka.

Liquor store down the street.Pm me when you get close.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Had marinated pork loin medallions with a chinese turnip seasoned with jalepeno pepper and ginger.  As the side had sweet potato and rice mixture.  Yes our chinese foreign exchange student lead the kitchen crew tonight.  Picked up some goodies at the farmers market while in Atl yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

deja vu said:


> I have Beer and Tequila,one bottle of Vodka.
> 
> Liquor store down the street.Pm me when you get close.



Prishate the offer but I bleve I'll just stay here and drink


----------



## deja vu (Dec 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Prishate the offer but I bleve I'll just stay here and drink



Send me directions to da trailerhood and I get my girl to drive me and the beer that way.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

Evening everybody!      Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

deja vu said:


> Send me directions to da trailerhood and I get my girl to drive me and the beer that way.



Go to the end of the earth and I'm on the right


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everybody!      Hope everyone is doing well.



Man I doin so good its almost like I got good sense


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everybody!      Hope everyone is doing well.


What up BB??


Hankus said:


> Ats why I like drinkin with ya   Don't matter what's bein made just make one more



I'll dink to that!!!


----------



## deja vu (Dec 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Go to the end of the earth and I'm on the right



Thats where she would drive to,she listens well to directions!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2010)

I am thinking several drivelers started without me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Man I doin so good its almost like I got good sense


   I hear ya Drankus!   


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What up BB??
> 
> 
> I'll dink to that!!!



Doin good Tim.  U?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I hear ya Drankus!
> 
> 
> Doin good Tim.  U?



doing well, just trying to keep dry and warm...... still have those paracord bracelets?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

Backkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Backkkkkkkkkkkkkk



what did ya bring me to draink??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what did ya bring me to draink??



A draink


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> doing well, just trying to keep dry and warm...... still have those paracord bracelets?



Yup...have some made and can make any at a moment's notice.    Well I might need a little more time than just a moment.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...have some made and can make any at a moment's notice.    Well I might need a little more time than just a moment.



excellent, may call on ya soon for some...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what did ya bring me to draink??



Tequilla with dr. pepper chaser...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> A draink



Regular or Hi-Test??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Tequilla with dr. pepper chaser...



whats the name of that draink?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...have some made and can make any at a moment's notice.    Well I might need a little more time than just a moment.



I saw the pics.. i need to order a couple after christmas...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whats the name of that draink?



 It's called Christie has to have something to chase the tequilla with.... And it was either dr.pepper or diet coke...or looaide...done the koolaide one night and it made me sick next day..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> It's called Christie has to have something to chase the tequilla with.... And it was either dr.pepper or diet coke...or looaide...done the koolaide one night and it made me sick next day..



what about tequilla chased with tequilla


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I saw the pics.. i need to order a couple after christmas...



I'd be more than happy to make you some!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what about tequilla chased with tequilla



That spells TROUBLE!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> That spells TROUBLE!



Si Senor....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> That spells TROUBLE!



That spells double trouble for me... HEHEHE Let's just say i've had this bottle since 4th of July!!! and only half way thru it.. but the vodka bottles are almost empty...but no Oj or mountain dew.. and hubby wouldn't run to the store..lol


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> That spells double trouble for me... HEHEHE Let's just say i've had this bottle since 4th of July!!! and only half way thru it.. but the vodka bottles are almost empty...but no Oj or mountain dew.. and hubby wouldn't run to the store..lol



Here ya go....


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Si Senor....





huntinglady74 said:


> That spells double trouble for me... HEHEHE Let's just say i've had this bottle since 4th of July!!! and only half way thru it.. but the vodka bottles are almost empty...but no Oj or mountain dew.. and hubby wouldn't run to the store..lol



Well carry on...I'm going to get a fresh brewski started!      Later.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what about tequilla chased with tequilla



Used to do it with a double jack and Coke, back when I was really young and dumb. Then, when I was slightly less young and dumb, ice cold Busch. Now a days, just don't do it nearly as much.


I miss the good old days, they was real interesting


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> That spells double trouble for me... HEHEHE Let's just say i've had this bottle since 4th of July!!! and only half way thru it.. but the vodka bottles are almost empty...but no Oj or mountain dew.. and hubby wouldn't run to the store..lol



oh yeah if you don't want OJ try some of this


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOHUNTER


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> KYBOHUNTER



Ouch......


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ouch......


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

I am sooooo misunderstood.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am sooooo misunderstood.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

.....is it safe to come back???? been gettin kicked and poked off of cliffs....


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2010)

Thrashers winning 5 to 1.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2010)

make that 6 to 1 now. and a hat trick at that.


edit: oh, make that 7 to 1, man i wish i was at that game.
ok ill leave yall alone with it now


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

slip said:


> make that 6 to 1 now. and a hat trick at that.
> 
> 
> edit: oh, make that 7 to 1, man i wish i was at that game.
> ok ill leave yall alone with it now



Hockey?Is it that time of year already? ewww......


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hockey?Is it that time of year already? ewww......



aw c'mon man, ya cant not like being number one in the southeast!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

slip said:


> aw c'mon man, ya cant not like being number one in the southeast!



I do, but only when it's Alabama in college foobaw!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

EWWWWWWWW men sports..lol...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

OK gonna drag myself to bed... Everyone has dissapered again...


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> EWWWWWWWW men sports..lol...



hey, i like watching women's sports too?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hey, i like watching women's sports too?



Shoulda know...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hey, i like watching women's sports too?



girls jumping on trampolines does not count as a sport.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> girls jumping on trampolines does not count as a sport.



Gawd I miss watching the "man show".


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I miss watching the "man show".



me too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> girls jumping on trampolines does not count as a sport.






boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I miss watching the "man show".


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> girls jumping on trampolines does not count as a sport.



Why not 



boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I miss watching the "man show".



Mee three


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2010)

Last post yesterday and first post today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2010)

Well postus you were in charge of seeing the day out and in.  good job.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Goooooood Mornin'


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 19, 2010)

need more coffee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> need more coffee


keeping a steady supply going here myself...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> keeping a steady supply going here myself...



Just got my first cup,now I am starting to wake up


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just got my first cup,now I am starting to wake up



How are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2010)

A caffeine IV drip would be good today.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How are things in your neck of the woods?



So far this weekend kinda quiet..Spending most of this weekend getting caught up on computer issues for folks before the Holidays



gobbleinwoods said:


> A caffeine IV drip would be good today.



Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So far this weekend kinda quiet..Spending most of this weekend getting caught up on computer issues for folks before the Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> Morning



'Tis morning.   how goes it?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A caffeine IV drip would be good today.


Mornin gobble, mine is infusing wide open right now!


jmfauver said:


> So far this weekend kinda quiet..Spending most of this weekend getting caught up on computer issues for folks before the Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> Morning



excellent, well I am going to check out for a bit and get some chores started....y'all have a good one!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 19, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis morning.   how goes it?



going good,until the wife called the cops because she forgot I was home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> going good,until the wife called the cops because she forgot I was home



better that then you have been gone so much you are a stranger.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 19, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> better that then you have been gone so much you are a stranger.





I do resemble that once in a while...so long as the pay checks keep coming she don't care


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mornin yall   Hope yall have a fine Sunday


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

A chilly gray Morning to y'all! How's it going?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> going good,until the wife called the cops because she forgot I was home



At least she didn't just shoot you and then called the cops.    See, there's a bright side to everything. 




Mornin' Peeps!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning OFH... not stuck again, are you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 19, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning OFH... not stuck again, are you?




Morning CQ.....no, not today.  But when my weather email came through yesterday morning and it said rain/sleet/snow again...I almost cried....not again!!!!!.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning CQ.....no, not today.  But when my weather email came through yesterday morning and it said rain/sleet/snow again...I almost cried....not again!!!!!.....


Makes telecommuting look real good, doesn't it?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 19, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Makes telecommuting look real good, doesn't it?



Yes it does, but I'm a hair stylist.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

YO peeps.........sun is out.....gonna be a good day


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> YO peeps.........sun is out.....gonna be a good day



Hello you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> YO peeps.........sun is out.....gonna be a good day



No. It is not.
 Guess where I am and what we are about to do?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No. It is not.
> Guess where I am and what we are about to do?



Your about to finaly get some sleep???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello you!


heyyyyyy 


rhbama3 said:


> No. It is not.
> Guess where I am and what we are about to do?



It follows you wherever you go....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Your about to finaly get some sleep???



he will get that when he goes off call. he spend too much time driving back and forth to the hospital while he is on call


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> he will get that when he goes off call. he spend too much time driving back and forth to the hospital while he is on call



I was thinking that... Maybe he should make him a room in the hospital just for him and lock the door..hehehhehehe save on gas...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I was thinking that... Maybe he should make him a room in the hospital just for him and lock the door..hehehhehehe save on gas...



we could call it the Bama Cabana.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> we could call it the Bama Cabana.....



lol...yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

Mornin' FINALLY!!!

Laptop crashed, came home last night and hooked up PC  in da bonus room, waited for all the updates and such, keyboard doesn't work

Got up this mornin' played wif it for a while.....nada. Restarted it and keyboard worked again


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' FINALLY!!!
> 
> Laptop crashed, came home last night and hooked up PC  in da bonus room, waited for all the updates and such, keyboard doesn't work
> 
> Got up this mornin' played wif it for a while.....nada. Restarted it and keyboard worked again



Mornin!!  You da man!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin!!  You da man!!!



Mornin Tim.....not really I was threatenin' to  it last night


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Tim.....not really I was threatenin' to  it last night



scared it into workin.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> scared it into workin.......



I was gettin ready to go buy a keyboard...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Augusta to finish up Christmas shopping.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Augusta to finish up Christmas shopping.



Don't forget some Bling for Ms. Dawn!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Augusta to finish up Christmas shopping.



Quality shopping time........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't forget some Bling for Ms. Dawn!



Here's an idea......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't forget some Bling for Ms. Dawn!










KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here's an idea......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 *I* like the way they think!!
Afternoon folks!  Catch ya'll later gotta get busy again!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello..... ???????????


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

Yo ho


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

no....more.....call.......please.
lawd, what a long weekend. I am so ready to eat a nice roast dinner and crash for the night.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no....more.....call.......please.
> lawd, what a long weekend. I am so ready to eat a nice roast dinner and crash for the night.



Don't know about roast but I can serve you a bowl of homemade brunswick stew and a cold beverage of choice.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't know about roast but I can serve you a bowl of homemade brunswick stew and a cold beverage of choice.



Durn....if bama don't want it I'll take it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Durn....if bama don't want it I'll take it...



I hope your sorry carcass shows up in the morning to share the misery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope your sorry carcass shows up in the morning to share the misery.





HEY!! You be nice to to Tim! He`s had a hectic day!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope your sorry carcass shows up in the morning to share the misery.



I guess I will be, hear we got a plateful tomorrow


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2010)

arrghhhh!!!!


i went deer hunting this afternoon, real pretty area. found a pocket slam full of wood ducks! but there is no duck hunting on that WMA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!! You be nice to to Tim! He`s had a hectic day!!


What!?
I don't think so, Brother Nic. I got a whole O.R. full of nurses who hate me cause they think it's my fault they had to work all weekend. Now i gotta go 12 days straight without a real day off 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I guess I will be, hear we got a plateful tomorrow


 It's a buffet. I figure you'll have hand cramps by the time we're done. It'll go nicely with my brain cramps. I've had to do way too much thinking lately.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Didn't mean to run everybody off.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey! Who let Bama out?


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't mean to run everybody off.



nah man, just watching the simpsons and practicing my turkey calling.

cant wait for turkey season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

Evenin'....is it safe to come out??? bama still postal


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, i'm not postal. Just need a day in the woods with a gun and lots of ammo. Squirrels, deer, dove, rabbits, i don't care just need some time away from a beeper.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....is it safe to come out??? bama still postal



Bama is on call, however it isn't him  that is postal, it is all the worrisome cackling hens he has to work with that are postal


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, i'm not postal. Just need a day in the woods with a gun and lots of ammo. Squirrels, deer, dove, rabbits, i don't care just need some time away from a beeper.



He'll get that when we do the family Christmas travels. He'll be beggin' to get the beeper back.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, i'm not postal. Just need a day in the woods with a gun and lots of ammo.



Gun-Check
Ammo- Check

Sounds like the start of going postal...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

_still hiding!!!_


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

What you up to Jeffro? Aside from hiding


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He'll get that when we do the family Christmas travels. He'll be beggin' to get the beeper back.


He'd be happy with a charge card and a fishing webstore


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> He'd be happy with a charge card and a fishing webstore



Yea. Too bad that aint happenin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What you up to Jeffro? Aside from hiding



Evenin' Cap!!!! Been for the past few hrs......makin some Red Beans


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


What you runnin off for??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



what up Jeffy?
Bout to call it a night and do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what up Jeffy?
> Bout to call it a night and do it all over again tomorrow.


I don't think I could work your rotation..........How many real days off do you get??...........Looks like to me on your call days you could just go in, and stay??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Cap!!!! Been for the past few hrs......makin_ and testin _ some Red Beans





RUTTNBUCK said:


> What you runnin off for??



See above _edited_ quote



rhbama3 said:


> what up Jeffy?
> Bout to call it a night and do it all over again tomorrow.



Hope you have a better day tomorrow bama!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> See above _edited_ quote


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Dey is goooood though...bout the best I've ever made!!

Poor Ms Teri....bless her heart


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dey is goooood though...bout the best I've ever made!!
> 
> Poor Ms Teri....bless her heart


..........Stay away from open flames!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm just hiding from the zombies...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm just hiding from the zombies...


Look out!!..... There is one sneaking up behind you!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm just hiding from the zombies...



In here??...This is the first place they look


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm posting AND standing my post with my Black Rifle...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm posting AND standing my post with my Black Rifle...


Be sure of your target before you pull the trigger!!.............Ole Raines could be mistaken for Zombie


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2010)

Funny joke I just read

2 women are sitting quietly together,minding their own business.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Be sure of your target before you pull the trigger!!.............Ole Raines could be mistaken for Zombie



By the fourth night on shift....I am,good thing it's friday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> By the fourth night on shift....I am,good thing it's friday




Good night Folks!!............I go into work tomorrow, and after that. I'm off till Jan. 3rd!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Funny joke I just read
> 
> 2 women are sitting quietly together,minding their own business.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 20, 2010)

Good night John Boy... make sure you look under your bed for zombies...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wake UP


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake UP



I been up...The site's been down!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggravatin` database error.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Aggravatin` database error.



I blame BB....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

It`s been doin` that a lot lately, for some reason or another.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

the excuse reason I got when I complained mentioned it was 'backing up the server.'


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the excuse reason I got when I complained mentioned it was 'backing up the server.'





I`m not gonna complain about a free site. They`re workin` on it.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been doin` that a lot lately, for some reason or another.



it is getting hammered by us users and really gets no break....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

It does get a lot of hits, no doubt that.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the excuse reason I got when I complained mentioned it was 'backing up the server.'



The backups were being done at 3am and used to be done by 4...these issues are new and last until 5am sometimes...



Nicodemus said:


> I`m not gonna complain about a free site. They`re workin` on it.



It is free and I won't complain,but as an IT guy I worry about it ....even though it ain't mine to worry about


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It does get a lot of hits, no doubt that.



I would suggest some areas to turn off but that would be  and I don't feel like havin a hawk thrown my way today....hopefully they can get it corrected


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I would suggest some areas to turn off but that would be  and I don't feel like havin a hawk thrown my way today....hopefully they can get it corrected





You`re talkin` to the wrong one then. I know nothin` about all that tech stuff.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re talkin` to the wrong one then. I know nothin` about all that tech stuff.



But you are the hawk thrower and I still don't want no hawk thrown at me especially by you,now some of the others I may stand a chance of not being killed...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But you are the hawk thrower and I still don't want no hawk thrown at me especially by you,now some of the others I may stand a chance of not being killed...





You`re fairly safe, I reckon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

now that the moon is down it sure is dark outside.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re fairly safe, I reckon.



I don't think you would miss with the size of me Nic....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> now that the moon is down it sure is dark outside.



That's why it is still night time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That's why it is still night time



Oh, thanks.  A little slow on the uptake this AM.  or any for that matter


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh, thanks.  A little slow on the uptake this AM.  or any for that matter



Thats cause you came in and forgot your coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

It is Monday and there are only 5 more wake ups to see if 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 has come your way.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Monday and there are only 5 more wake ups to see if
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to be thankfull when all this is over ( at least until the bills start coming in)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am going to be thankfull when all this is over ( at least until the bills start coming in)



you gave them your real address?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you gave them your real address?



who said they were my bills?


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 20, 2010)

Go  falcons............


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> Go  falcons............



You can thank my Ravens for the help yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Mornin, I'm pullin a RM. A Yo and go  


Yo...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

hankus said:


> mornin, i'm pullin a rm. A yo and go
> 
> 
> Yo...



no go!!!!!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you can thank my ravens for the help yesterday


        o yeah.  Look out for the mon. Night spankin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning everybody, its going to be a short week
Did I miss anything over the weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody, its going to be a short week
> Did I miss anything over the weekend?


 no pm's?? 
Short week here & then OFF until Jan. 3rd!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> no pm's??
> Short week here & then OFF until Jan. 3rd!!


Short Day here, and off till the 3rd.!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Short _*Day*_ here, and off till the 3rd.!!


 Yeah, I SAW that!!
 Lucky Dawg, but I know Tag, she's got you a Huney-Do list ready!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone!!!! It"s time to rise and shine!! 



Fine then rise even if you don"t shine!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Mornin'....I've got to work New Years Eve


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....I've got to work New Years Eve



Sorry bout that..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! It"s time to rise and shine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then rise even if you don"t shine!!!


How 'bout I just shine???



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....I've got to work New Years Eve


 Bummer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Sorry bout that..





Keebs said:


> How 'bout I just shine???
> 
> 
> Bummer!!



Kind of....but not bad, working the Chik-fil-A Bowl


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of....but not bad, working the Chik-fil-A Bowl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 For real


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.




and to you Sir


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> no pm's??
> Short week here & then OFF until Jan. 3rd!!



Short week here too and off till the third


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.



Merry Christmas back to you and yours Nic!!! 

It'll be gone before we know it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Short Day here, and off till the 3rd.!!



 WELL   LA. D. DA


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.



Merry Christmas to yall to


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas Nic....and to everyone else also!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> WELL   LA. D. DA


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Time to run some errands...traffic should be gone. BBL


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> For real


Ssoooo, what kinda perks ya get for that???



Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.


 And to you too Nic!



baldfish said:


> and to you Sir


 And to my Big, Bald & Beautiful Bro as well!



mudracing101 said:


> Short week here too and off till the third


 I know it'll go by too fast, but dang I love looking forward to it!!



Jeff C. said:


> Time to run some errands...traffic should be gone. BBL


 really?


----------



## baldfish (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ssoooo, what kinda perks ya get for that???
> 
> 
> And to you too Nic!
> ...




Have a good one keebs


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....I've got to work New Years Eve





Jeff C. said:


> Kind of....but not bad, working the Chik-fil-A Bowl


 I'll be there too! 

....and I get to sit in on a press conference with Spurrier and a few of the players the day before, then an autograph session afterwards!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'll be there too!
> 
> ....and I get to sit in on a press conference with Spurrier and a few of the players the day before, then an autograph session afterwards!



Well ain't you just the hot one!??!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well ain't you just the hot one!??!



I got friends in high places.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I got friends in high places.


 If you were sitting next to me I'd have to just *touch* you!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If you were sitting next to me I'd have to just *touch* you!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

What up Dribblers?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What up Dribblers?


Wondering what lunch is gonna be................


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

Still wondering if I want to do breakfast yet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Still wondering if I want to do breakfast yet.


Breakfast is good at any meal, in my book!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

Not a huge fan of eating first thing, but I agree, there is nothing like a good breakfast menu


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

Fine... nobody wants to talk, I'ma gonna shut it down for the day. Stay warm, dry, and happy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

sorry, had to go to the deep freeze & get me a micro meal, then found a little surprise left for me in the fridge........... banana split pie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'll be there too!
> 
> ....and I get to sit in on a press conference with Spurrier and a few of the players the day before, then an autograph session afterwards!



I'll be on the sidelines either running with a cam-cart, jib-cam, or a handheld camera-op


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be on the sidelines either running with a cam-cart, jib-cam, or a handheld camera-op



Sweet.  I'm not sure where my seats are.  Most likely club level somewhere, but I won't complain.  They are free.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Deer Ground Oven Suprise and Birfday cake for lunch  Now come on beer o'clock


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer Ground Oven Suprise and Birfday cake for lunch  Now come on beer o'clock


ok, I gotta know the recipe for the Deer Ground Oven Suprise...........................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

HEY MIKEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

well dang, he was here a minute ago!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey fellers an all. Been a heckeva weekend an now is time to get back in them woods.
 Deadernahammer dis morning, mabe be alive this evening.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEY MIKEY!!!!!!!!





HELLO is it me your looking for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Deer Ground Oven Suprise and Birfday cake for lunch  Now come on beer o'clock



You just reminded me I haven't had lunch yet Now I's starvin'....that sounds good 

Happy Birfday again!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, I gotta know the recipe for the Deer Ground Oven Suprise...........................



2 bags of ground deer, a can or 2 of french cut green beans, a can of cream of _____ soup, topped with fries or tater tots or hash browns or somekinda tater staple and cooked in the oven for a while. Can you see where the suprise part mite occur  Yet its always good  and rarely tastes the same


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 2 bags of ground deer, a can or 2 of french cut green beans, a can of cream of _____ soup, topped with fries or tater tots or hash browns or somekinda tater staple and cooked in the oven for a while. Can you see where the suprise part mite occur  Yet its always good  and rarely tastes the same


That's close to my "goulash" sorta, I never would have thought about putting the beans in there, but yeah, it's an option........ and you can change the "cream of ______ soup" to change the flavor every time!  I'll have to give this a shot next week while I'm at home!! Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Needs some salt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Needs some salt


and milk duds!



Hooked On Quack said:


>


 more shopping???
 or is Dawn still sick?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Unkle Drankus


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and milk duds!
> 
> 
> more shopping???
> or is Dawn still sick?!?!



MILK DUDs...man I thought I was the only one who liked them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Needs some salt







Hooked On Quack said:


>







Keebs said:


> and milk duds!
> 
> 
> more shopping???
> or is Dawn still sick?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and milk duds!
> 
> 
> more shopping???
> or is Dawn still sick?!?!




Thru shopping !!!  Dawn's still sick and I gotta work the next 2 nights.





Hankus said:


> Hey Unkle Drankus





Hey Brother Beerkus!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru shopping !!!  Dawn's still sick and I gotta work the next 2 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need me to come by and sit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Need me to come by and sit



Thanks "friend" !!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru shopping !!!  Dawn's still sick and I gotta work the next 2 nights.



That stinks that Dawn is still sick...At least it's only 2 nights of work


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> MILK DUDs...man I thought I was the only one who liked them


Gotta have the salty with the sweet!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru shopping !!!  Dawn's still sick and I gotta work the next 2 nights.
> 
> 
> Ohman, wish I was closer, I'd fix her my homemade chicken soup!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru shopping !!!  Dawn's still sick and I gotta work the next 2 nights.
> 
> 
> Hey Brother Beerkus!!



Dang dude I'm sooo glad I ain't you today. Sounds like the way not to start a week of work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks "friend" !!!



Yeah....that was stoopid, my bad

Seriously, I hope she gets better soon!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That stinks that Dawn is still sick...At least it's only 2 nights of work




She can't seem to break her fever??  Gotta work Sat and Sunday night too.




Hankus said:


> Dang dude I'm sooo glad I ain't you today. Sounds like the way not to start a week of work.



Work 2, off 3, work 2 .   But hey I've got a job!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....that was stoopid, my bad
> 
> Seriously, I hope she gets better soon!!!



No problems bro, I would of made you the same offer!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She can't seem to break her fever??  Gotta work Sat and Sunday night too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm at work now


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No problems bro, I would of made you the same offer!!



I figgered you would


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She can't seem to break her fever??  Gotta work Sat and Sunday night too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope she gets to feeling better soon...Yup at least ya got a job


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Tiny I got my box today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2010)

Another Monday in the books.  Closed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2010)

14 hour workday in the books. It sucked and i'm going to bed. See ya'll later.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, the cane thicket came alive this evening as a big hog came running across in front of Shannon, doing bout mach2. One of them outta da blue, dae he iz an dae he went a smoking1/4 mile in .4 er so. We'll get him. Cause i think he stay holed up in this one spot. I sure hope she is the one to get the shot. Keeper trying.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 14 hour workday in the books. It sucked and i'm going to bed. See ya'll later.


 DANG musta been a baaaad one!!!

Hi ya'll, bye ya'll.................... thank heavens it's a short week!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, the cane thicket came alive this evening as a big hog came running across in front of Shannon, doing bout mach2. One of them outta da blue, dae he iz an dae he went a smoking1/4 mile in .4 er so. We'll get him. Cause i think he stay holed up in this one spot. I sure hope she is the one to get the shot. Keeper trying.



Sounds like that could get interesting HT....Good Luck, hope Shannon gets another chance!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

What up Jeffro?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like that could get interesting HT....Good Luck, hope Shannon gets another chance!!!!


Hey Jeff. Good to see you here tonight.
 Yeah it was kinda funny today. She held up like a real trooper! Boy, we looked like two muddy wet swanprats when we got outta there. See most places are still soupy. Them hogs be tearing up the acorns and the wash ups of leaves on these full moon nights


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. Good to see you here tonight.
> Yeah it was kinda funny today. She held up like a real trooper! Boy, we looked like two muddy wet swanprats when we got outta there. See most places are still soupy. Them hogs be tearing up the acorns and the wash ups of leaves on these full moon nights


Knock'em down & ya'll stay safe out there HT!!
See ya'll on the flip side folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What up Jeffro?



Howdy Cap'n Q!!! ain't it past yo bedtime???



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. Good to see you here tonight.
> Yeah it was kinda funny today. She held up like a real trooper! Boy, we looked like two muddy wet swanprats when we got outta there. See most places are still soupy. Them hogs be tearing up the acorns and the wash ups of leaves on these full moon nights



I could practically see the scenario you described earlier


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2010)

OH, on a side note........... I LOVE "small town living", got a card with the *most precious* picture inside, addressed with just a first name............. 
Gawd I Love this Family!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Knock'em down & ya'll stay safe out there HT!!
> See ya'll on the flip side folks!


See ya Keebs. Have a good'en.


----------



## Brassman (Dec 20, 2010)

HT & Keebs.  Now there is a fine pair.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Cap'n Q!!! ain't it past yo bedtime???


Yep. Wrasslin is over, and I'm ready to shut the genny down for the night. Catch ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Knock'em down & ya'll stay safe out there HT!!
> See ya'll on the flip side folks!



 Dang, I thought you was already gone.

Nighty nite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OH, on a side note........... I LOVE "small town living", got a card with the *most precious* picture inside, addressed with just a first name.............
> Gawd I Love this Family!!


G'night Darlin!!



hogtrap44 said:


> See ya Keebs. Have a good'en.


Night Craig!!.......Good luck with the demon hog!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> HT & Keebs.  Now there is a fine pair.


Hey ya Jody. Yep i rekon that would be a match huh.  
 Well it's been a long, tireing, but fun adventures day.
 Time to retire to the Yak sack. Later folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yep. Wrasslin is over, and I'm ready to shut the genny down for the night. Catch ya'll in the morning.



I didn't know you watched RAW  I'll be out with them for a couple of weeks in Jan.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Darlin!!
> 
> Night Craig!!.......Good luck with the demon hog!!



Evenin' Mitch!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Jody. Yep i rekon that would be a match huh.
> Well it's been a long, tireing, but fun adventures day.
> Time to retire to the Yak sack. Later folks.



Good Night Craig!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

morning folks...pass the coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Tiny,  a special delivery of coffee this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...pass the coffee





gobbleinwoods said:


> Tiny,  a special delivery of coffee this morning.



Mornin' fellas....reckon I could get one of those GIW


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tiny,  a special delivery of coffee this morning.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' fellas....reckon I could get one of those GIW



morning....I was so alone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

sure jeff.  I will look for another or maybe two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning....I was so alone



That's typically normal when you get up isn't it 



gobbleinwoods said:


> sure jeff.  I will look for another or maybe two.



One will suffice


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's typically normal when you get up isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> One will suffice


Sometimes but not for 2 hours

Ain't you got a puter to fix


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sometimes but not for 2 hours
> 
> Ain't you got a puter to fix



Yeah...but got the old PC up and running, it's in a bonus room upstairs and would prefer to be more mobile and downstairs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure looks dreary outside this morning.  Those clouds that were blowing in while I watched the eclipse for a little while did a lot of filling in.  

The next pot of coffee just might get a few extra grounds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

Extra strength is always good... 

Catch up with y'all later on, got a little early mornin' business to attend to


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Brassman said:


> HT & Keebs.  Now there is a fine pair.


 say what??



G'Mornin' Folks!! 1.25 more days!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure is nicento sleep in everyday. 

Good morning all my fine woodyites!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> say what??
> 
> 
> 
> G'Mornin' Folks!! 1.25 more days!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Sure is nicento sleep in everyday.
> 
> Good morning all my fine woodyites!



Morning....lucky you guys are off,they announced an upgrade being started on Thursday at 2pm guess i will be here all weekend now..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sure is nicento sleep in everyday.
> 
> Good morning all my fine woodyites!


I'll find out next Monday!



jmfauver said:


> Morning....lucky you guys are off,they announced an upgrade being started on Thursday at 2pm guess i will be here all weekend now..


 That's our wonderful goberment!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 21, 2010)

Is so mad!! My freakin Nikon messed every single Christmas picture i took yesterday...I just hope my brother got all the pics i did... We took the kids to the square and made pics of the kids in the sliege (how ever you spell it) and i put mine on the pc so i could print them out for Family and what did i get a whole freaking bunch of blurry faces..

Oh yeah morning..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Is so mad!! My freakin Nikon messed every single Christmas picture i took yesterday...I just hope my brother got all the pics i did... We took the kids to the square and made pics of the kids in the sliege (how ever you spell it) and i put mine on the pc so i could print them out for Family and what did i get a whole freaking bunch of blurry faces..
> 
> Oh yeah morning..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Thats how i felt when i looked at em this morning...Now i gotta find someone to look at my camera before Christmas eve.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow! What a knight!  Glad to have survived to see a good morning for all good buddys.
 Hey,.....It's almost Christmas an time to EAT an visit with friendz an plan a hunting an fishing chart for the coming year.
 Let's see, springtime hogs, then turkey. Then crappie an bass an all fishing. The buds start to bloom so do the snakes! Then all out summer an fishing an snake hunting, cooking-eats followed by being lazy in ez-chair. Work, work, work. Then dove season. Then DEER season. YUM!
 See it's a busy circle.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's our wonderful goberment!



You can say that again



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow! What a knight!  Glad to have survived to see a good morning for all good buddys.
> Hey,.....It's almost Christmas an time to EAT an visit with friendz an plan a hunting an fishing chart for the coming year.
> Let's see, springtime hogs, then turkey. Then crappie an bass an all fishing. The buds start to bloom so do the snakes! Then all out summer an fishing an snake hunting, cooking-eats followed by being lazy in ez-chair. Work, work, work. Then dove season. Then DEER season. YUM!
> See it's a busy circle.



It's the circle of life


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2010)

GRRRRR

good morning fellow woodyites


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Thats how i felt when i looked at em this morning...Now i gotta find someone to look at my camera before Christmas eve.


At least you know now BEFORE Christmas!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow! What a knight!  Glad to have survived to see a good morning for all good buddys.
> Hey,.....It's almost Christmas an time to EAT an visit with friendz an plan a hunting an fishing chart for the coming year.
> Let's see, springtime hogs, then turkey. Then crappie an bass an all fishing. The buds start to bloom so do the snakes! Then all out summer an fishing an snake hunting, cooking-eats followed by being lazy in ez-chair. Work, work, work. Then dove season. Then DEER season. YUM!
> See it's a busy circle.


Well make sure you put me down on your snake hunting list, I got about 60+ A's for ya to cover this time!!



jmfauver said:


> You can say that again
> 
> 
> 
> It's the circle of life


That's our wonderful goberment for ya!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> At least you know now BEFORE Christmas!!
> 
> 
> Well make sure you put me down on your snake hunting list, I got about 60+ A's for ya to cover this time!!
> ...



Smarty pants


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> GRRRRR
> 
> good morning fellow woodyites


Hey Sethus, how's school life treating ya?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Smarty pants


 YOU SAID.....................


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sethus, how's school life treating ya?



scools out but my sister woke me up at 1:30 to tell me the moon was eclipsing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> _*scools*_ out but my sister woke me up at 1:30 to tell me the moon was eclipsing


Looks like it isn't helping you any, either!
GOOD, you needed to witness that!!  If I didn't have to come to work, I was going to stay up & watch it, but it fell on the wrong night for me to do that & be able to function here!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like it isn't helping you any, either!
> GOOD, you needed to witness that!!  If I didn't have to come to work, I was going to stay up & watch it, but it fell on the wrong night for me to do that & be able to function here!



it wasent very exiting didint miss much


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't know you watched RAW  I'll be out with them for a couple of weeks in Jan.


I only watch it for the Divas these days  



Seth carter said:


> scools out but my sister woke me up at 1:30 to tell me the moon was eclipsing


"School's out for Winter"... wasn't that an Alice Cooper song?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it wasent very exiting didint miss much


It was "literally" a *Once in a lifetime event* 



Capt Quirk said:


> I only watch it for the Divas these days
> 
> "School's out for Winter"... wasn't that an Alice Cooper song?


Aaahhh, hhhmmm, never mind, carry on...............


----------



## baldfish (Dec 21, 2010)

Get on the road brother I see you lurking


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Get on the road brother I see you lurking


 Busted???


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

it's gonna be one of those days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it's gonna be one of those days!!!!!!!!


 You havin a "Bama kind of day?"


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You havin a "Bama kind of day?"



From what I hear yes....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like it isn't helping you any, either!
> GOOD, you needed to witness that!!  If I didn't have to come to work, I was going to stay up & watch it, but it fell on the wrong night for me to do that & be able to function here!



What.....function in the driveler 



Capt Quirk said:


> I only watch it for the Divas these days
> 
> "School's out for Winter"... wasn't that an Alice Cooper song?



That's the only time I'm allowed to BAG my camera-op, when they is in the ring

out for EVER.....I believe!!!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Busted???



Yeah he supposed to be getting his stuff together to come up herebut no he's on the puter


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the only time I'm allowed to BAG my camera-op, when they is in the ring
> 
> out for EVER.....I believe!!!



Have I ever mentioned that I am (was) a cam op?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I am (was) a cam op?



Yes indeed....I knew would appreciate my comment there.

Catch y'all later....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> From what I hear yes....


I sowwy............



Jeff C. said:


> What.....function in the driveler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






baldfish said:


> Yeah he supposed to be getting his stuff together to come up herebut no he's on the puter


OOOoooooooppppssss!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed....I knew would appreciate my comment there.
> 
> Catch y'all later....


BuhBye!!!!
See ya later?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

<<< pork chop sammich


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< pork chop sammich


<---------- chicken salad spiced up with pear relish


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <---------- chicken salad spiced up with pear relish



that sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that sounds pretty good too.


*burp*  'scuse me!!  It wuz!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *burp*  'scuse me!!  It wuz!!



I wouldn't know..I ain't had lunch yet


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi.



Well hello there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 21, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Well hello there.



Hey stranger!  Did you notice what color my hair is now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Had some  that were very ripe.  Now they are in the oven to soon to be bread.    Smell that smell.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey stranger!  Did you notice what color my hair is now?



Darlin', if you say "red", then all I got to say is you better be sittin' under my tree Saturday morning wearing a big bow.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 21, 2010)

This isnt the political forum is it?


----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> This isnt the political forum is it?



No, but the joy and cheer that is brought to everyone from the Grinch Awards makes me a much-loved and welcome person all across the whole forum.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Out:pFishHim said:


> Hi.


Hey sista!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Had some  that were very ripe.  Now they are in the oven to soon to be bread.    Smell that smell.


 Need my address??? I love  bread!!! 



pbradley said:


> Darlin', if you say "red", then all I got to say is you better be sittin' under my tree Saturday morning wearing a big bow.


Red................ ok, I said it, RED, I said it again............ oh never mind!!



deermeat270 said:


> This isnt the political forum is it?


You've heard of "alternate life forms" right?



pbradley said:


> No, but the joy and cheer that is brought to everyone from the Grinch Awards makes me a much-loved and welcome person all across the whole forum.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 21, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Darlin', if you say "red", then all I got to say is you better be sittin' under my tree Saturday morning wearing a big bow.



Have you been a good boy? 



Keebs said:


> Hey sista!!
> 
> Red................ ok, I said it, RED, I said it again............ oh never mind!!



Hey Sista! 

You just ruined him....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Have you been a good boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good like dat!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!


Oh, I've changed mine (again) by the way, for real.................. 
incoming................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2010)

Ended up carrying Dawn to the ER and missing work  last night, she's getting worse instead of better.  I've GOT to work tonight, she's gonna be on her on.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, I've changed mine (again) by the way, for real..................
> incoming................







Hooked On Quack said:


> Ended up carrying Dawn to the ER and missing work  last night, she's getting worse instead of better.  I've GOT to work tonight, she's gonna be on her on.



Oh no!  What's wrong?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh no!  What's wrong?





She's been sick/out of work for over a week, anti biotics aren't working.  Bronchitas, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, I've changed mine (again) by the way, for real..................
> incoming................


I like it Sista!



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been sick/out of work for over a week, anti biotics aren't working.  Bronchitas, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection.



Oh wow!  I'll keep her in my prayers.  Poor thing's gotta be miserable.  (no, not you )


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been sick/out of work for over a week, anti biotics aren't working.  Bronchitas, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection.



Tell her, we are thinking about her, and hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2010)

What time yall got , i think somebody is playing a joke on me and changed all the clocks. Its never going to get to 5, been a long day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Mizz Dawn, Quack. 
Thoughts and well wishes to her, Bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I like it Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!  I'll keep her in my prayers.  Poor thing's gotta be miserable.  (no, not you )





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tell her, we are thinking about her, and hope she gets better real soon.





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry to hear about Mizz Dawn, Quack.
> Thoughts and well wishes to her, Bro!






Thanks ya'll I'll pass this on to her!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been sick/out of work for over a week, anti biotics aren't working.  Bronchitas, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection.


 Send her my well wishes too!!  Poor thing! (her, not you!)



OutFishHim said:


> I like it Sista!
> Oh wow!  I'll keep her in my prayers.  Poor thing's gotta be miserable.  (no, not you )


 TY................ great minds, huh?



mudracing101 said:


> What time yall got , i think somebody is playing a joke on me and changed all the clocks. Its never going to get to 5, been a long day.


 where ya been???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Send her my well wishes too!!  Poor thing! (her, not you!)
> 
> 
> TY................ great minds, huh?
> ...



Long story , but im here now


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Long story , but im here now


 I got ooohhh, 'bout 30 minutes to kill.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got ooohhh, 'bout 30 minutes to kill.............



Sorry , public forum, i dont want to get in trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , public forum, i dont want to get in trouble.


 THAT is what pm's are for!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT is what pm's are for!



My pm box is blowed up


----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Have you been a good boy?




Very, very good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> My pm box is blowed up



should we send you some to see if it is or can be fixed?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> My pm box is blowed up


Ask elfiii reeeaaaalllll nice like & bet he'd fix you a 'nother one!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been sick/out of work for over a week, anti biotics aren't working.  Bronchitas, sinus infection, upper respiratory infection.



The holidays are no time to be sick (like there is a good time  )  so here is hoping she gets well soon.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll I'll pass this on to her!!



Ask Miss Dawn if she'd like for me to keep her company while you're at work.  

Seriously, hope she gets better quick.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## pbradley (Dec 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Red................ ok, I said it, RED, I said it again............ oh never mind!!





OutFishHim said:


> You just ruined him....



I'm giving serious thought to telling Santa that you both need a spankin' for Christmas this year.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ended up carrying Dawn to the ER and missing work  last night, she's getting worse instead of better.  I've GOT to work tonight, she's gonna be on her on.



That ain't what I wanted to hear for an update...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll I'll pass this on to her!!



Pass her some hugs and smooches from me... germs n all  Seriously though, hope she feels better


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Pass her some hugs and smooches from me... germs n all  Seriously though, hope she feels better



Snowbabe dropped by and i missed her!  

About to devein some skrimps and get to cooking.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 21, 2010)

What's going on in here???
Quack's stack is ailing????

Hope things get better soon my feathered friend.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 21, 2010)

Heard Ms. Dawn isn't feeling well...hope she gets better quick like Quack!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hiya, Chuck and Bob!
In the middle of cooking supper so i've been in and out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowbabe dropped by and i missed her!
> 
> About to devein some skrimps and get to cooking.



Hi Wingman  I'z here.... just busy workin on chicken stuffs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Wingman  I'z here.... just busy workin on chicken stuffs!!



Snowy!!! 
You still loving the farm life? Not tired of critter poo yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!!
> You still loving the farm life? Not tired of critter poo yet?



Mostly lovin it! had some losses  still messed up from that. But life goes on. 

Bring on da poop! Great fertilizer


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mostly lovin it! had some losses  still messed up from that. But life goes on.
> 
> Bring on da poop! Great fertilizer



sup snowy


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 21, 2010)

ANY BODY SEEN A BRIGHTORANGE beach cruser bike


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ANY BODY SEEN A BRIGHTORANGE beach cruser bike



Yes.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 21, 2010)

Blew the diet tonight, but it's all Bubba's fault. He fried skrimps, scallops, and crabs. I'm stuffed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ended up carrying Dawn to the ER and missing work  last night, she's getting worse instead of better.  I've GOT to work tonight, she's gonna be on her on.




Dang Quack.....sounds serious!!! I wish her a quick recovery from whatever ails her.

Hello Folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

Well the driveler door is open and it is hump day and the second half is downhill.  

Pot is on.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

I been running around like a crazy man this morning...Thanks for putting the coffee on


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

man, a 7 hour shutdown on the Drivel thread?
Anyway, chugging a quick cup of coffee and then off to work.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> man, a 7 hour shutdown on the Drivel thread?
> Anyway, chugging a quick cup of coffee and then off to work.



we was too tired to post this morning...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we was too tired to post this morning...



Yeah, sounds like you've been getting slammed lately. Believe me, i know the feeling.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

No problem as long as there is water there shall be coffee.

bama, going to slice and dice again today?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, sounds like you've been getting slammed lately. Believe me, i know the feeling.



It has been real bad...I have not had time to fish in 2 weeks and now they want to do an upgrade on Thursday afternoon


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No problem as long as there is water there shall be coffee.
> 
> bama, going to slice and dice again today?



naw, just playing with blood today. 
see ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It has been real bad...I have not had time to fish in 2 weeks and now they want to do an upgrade on Thursday afternoon



Isn't Thursday better than Friday?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't Thursday better than Friday?



not here...that means it will break at about 1am on Friday and it will take all weekend to fix


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early  





Too bad I gotta work 

Mornin yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early
> 
> 
> 
> ...



multitask Drankus


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Morning all, beautiful day outside, hope everyone is ok and has a great day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The holidays are no time to be sick (like there is a good time  )  so here is hoping she gets well soon.





pbradley said:


> Ask Miss Dawn if she'd like for me to keep her company while you're at work.
> 
> Seriously, hope she gets better quick.





jmfauver said:


> That ain't what I wanted to hear for an update...





SnowHunter said:


> Pass her some hugs and smooches from me... germs n all  Seriously though, hope she feels better





chuckb7718 said:


> What's going on in here???
> Quack's stack is ailing????
> 
> Hope things get better soon my feathered friend.





boneboy96 said:


> Heard Ms. Dawn isn't feeling well...hope she gets better quick like Quack!





Jeff C. said:


> Dang Quack.....sounds serious!!! I wish her a quick recovery from whatever ails her.
> 
> Hello Folks!!!





Thanks fellow "dribblers" and friends, ya'll are the best!!


I guess she's still alive, haven't gone to check on her yet . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks fellow "dribblers" and friends, ya'll are the best!!
> 
> 
> I guess she's still alive, haven't gone to check on her yet . . .



You better and give her our hugs and get wells....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all you.  



Quack, I do hope that Miss Dawn is doin` okay. My regards...


----------



## Buck (Dec 22, 2010)

Dang Mill, I hope she gets well soon.  Need anything let us know..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm giving serious thought to telling Santa that you both need a spankin' for Christmas this year.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks fellow "dribblers" and friends, ya'll are the best!!
> 
> 
> I guess she's still alive, haven't gone to check on her yet . . .


 QUACK!!!  Git in there, check on her, send her our well wishes & report back, ASAP!! please..............



Buck said:


> Dang Mill, I hope she gets well soon.  Need anything let us know..


OooLaLa, hiya Buck!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

They're sendin me on a delivery to prison   Hope they let me back out on good behavior


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mornin'!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Mornin sulli


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They're sendin me on a delivery to prison   Hope they let me back out on good behavior


 Don't pick up ANY SOAP!!!!!!!!!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'!


Hiya purty eyes!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

WU just lowered the expected high on Sat by 15 degrees.  They are coming around to the DDD prediction.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Morning Ya'll..... 
Outfishhim...That worked!!!!! Thank You so very much!!!!I didn't know that.. I'll gladly take any more tips ya got!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> WU just lowered the expected high on Sat by 15 degrees.  They are coming around to the DDD prediction.


 They usually do!  



huntinglady74 said:


> Morning Ya'll.....
> Outfishhim...That worked!!!!! Thank You so very much!!!!I didn't know that.. I'll gladly take any more tips ya got!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't pick up ANY SOAP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hiya purty eyes!!



I may be down in your neck o da woods in January.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I may be down in your neck o da woods in January.


*Perk*........ Really??  Kewl, let me know!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't pick up ANY SOAP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hiya purty eyes!!



No problem  You know it ain't time for my weekly shower  



huntinglady74 said:


> Morning Ya'll.....
> Outfishhim...That worked!!!!! Thank You so very much!!!!I didn't know that.. I'll gladly take any more tips ya got!!!


OFH had a tip that worked  You are obviously mistaken


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Perk*........ Really??  Kewl, let me know!



I am pretty sure i'm going to go down for the traditional hunt at Chickasawhatchee Jan 7-9.  I have needed to get down to see a customer in Albany for over a year now, and the hunt makes a great excuse to make that drive.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No problem  You know it ain't time for my weekly shower
> 
> OFH had a tip that worked  You are obviously mistaken


Oh Snap, that's right, it's only Wednesday!! Duh, what was I thinking!!
OFH is gonna git you!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> I am pretty sure i'm going to go down for the traditional hunt at Chickasawhatchee Jan 7-9.  I have needed to get down to see a customer in Albany for over a year now, and the hunt makes a great excuse to make that drive.


 I swaunee, you NGA folks have no "conception" of "area" do ya?!?!  Albany (Albenny) ain't no "skip & a hop" from me, like say, TIFTON or CORDELE............   but if you're coming to hatchee for the hunt, plan on going to Chehaw on Saturday & I'll meet up wiff ya there for Frontier Days!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I swaunee, you NGA folks have no "conception" of "area" do ya?!?!  Albany (Albenny) ain't no "skip & a hop" from me, like say, TIFTON or CORDELE............   but if you're coming to hatchee for the hunt, plan on going to Chehaw on Saturday & I'll meet up wiff ya there for Frontier Days!!



its a heck of a lot closer to your "area" than where I live!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap, that's right, it's only Wednesday!! Duh, what was I thinking!!
> OFH is gonna git you!!!



So is she gonna be under pbradley's tree or mine


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap, that's right, it's only Wednesday!! Duh, what was I thinking!!
> OFH is gonna git you!!!
> 
> 
> I swaunee, you NGA folks have no "conception" of "area" do ya?!?!  Albany (Albenny) ain't no "skip & a hop" from me, like say, TIFTON or CORDELE............   but if you're coming to hatchee for the hunt, plan on going to Chehaw on Saturday & I'll meet up wiff ya there for Frontier Days!!



And just where is Fitzbeccaville? In the middle of nowhere, no one would be a hop and a skip from you if they was to drive thru Fitzgerald, rebecca, or Ville


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No problem  You know it ain't time for my weekly shower
> 
> 
> OFH had a tip that worked  You are obviously mistaken



OFH is gonna get you... I'm so gonna tell!!!!!!! 
Yup fixed my camera right up and now i know how to stop the blurry pics.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wanted to Wish Everyone a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> its a heck of a lot closer to your "area" than where I live!


 I know.......... 



Hankus said:


> So is she gonna be under pbradley's tree or mine


I'll never tell................... red ......................... 



mudracing101 said:


> And just where is Fitzbeccaville? _*In the middle of nowhere*_, no one would be a hop and a skip from you if they was to drive thru Fitzgerald, rebecca, or Ville


Yes


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Just wanted to Wish Everyone a Merry Christmas!!



Good looking bunch


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good looking bunch



Way better lookin than the drivel crew Crixmus picher


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Way better lookin than the drivel crew Crixmus picher



They done let you out of prison already


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good looking bunch



Thank You... Only 1 is mine the rest are my nephews and a niece.. But they are always here..and i have custody of the one in blue.. Had to get him outta the city and teach him right from wrong.. Man it's been a rough year but i think i've gotten it across finally..And since school's out they think Aunt Christie's is the place to be... Don't know why..Cause i make em do chores and mind unlike their parents.. Quess every child wants to be taught right from wrong.. I just do my best.. And the little one is my nephew but since i have so much he seems like mine..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Way better lookin than the drivel crew Crixmus picher



Aw come on now.. the drivel crew cleans up right nice i bet..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> They done let you out of prison already



I think i heard him say he was framed by you!!  I heard the po po say they was looking for a muddin man..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Thank You... Only 1 is mine the rest are my nephews and a niece.. But they are always here..and i have custody of the one in blue.. Had to get him outta the city and teach him right from wrong.. Man it's been a rough year but i think i've gotten it across finally..And since school's out they think Aunt Christie's is the place to be... Don't know why..Cause i make em do chores and mind unlike their parents.. Quess every child wants to be taught right from wrong.. I just do my best.. And the little one is my nephew but since i have so much he seems like mine..



Stayed with my aunt and uncle for a summer, not because of any bad doings, she would beat you with a switch in a minute if you wasnt on the straight and narrow, wouldnt change it for the world. I miss her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I think i heard him say he was framed by you!!  I heard the po po say they was looking for a muddin man..



I went that away


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Way better lookin than the drivel crew Crixmus picher


Hey now, if *some* folks would keep their teeth in, it would help, well, that & put some shoes on...............


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> They done let you out of prison already



Yup  Said I weren't worth the trouble to feed me  



huntinglady74 said:


> Aw come on now.. the drivel crew cleans up right nice i bet..



You can pay me or sulli on that bet. We take beer as payment


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, if *some* folks would keep their teeth in, it would help, well, that & put some shoes on...............



Maybe if some of us would just plain stay outta the picher   Even Raineman


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Stayed with my aunt and uncle for a summer, not because of any bad doings, she would beat you with a switch in a minute if you wasnt on the straight and narrow, wouldnt change it for the world. I miss her.



See thats what i'm talking about... If more people would take time with the kids they wouldn't be so bad and it makes lasting memories for them.. Tyler had his chance to go home and he says no..i'm happy where i am...When he needs punishing..i take away his phone net and hunting show privalidges.. that about kills him when he can't watch his hunting shows..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I went that away



See i told them you would say that..Look out ya window i bet they sittin outside..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yup  Said I weren't worth the trouble to feed me
> 
> 
> 
> You can pay me or sulli on that bet. We take beer as payment



Sorry fresh out... Seems someone done robbed me Think it was Mud


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody need anything in Warthen


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Maybe if some of us would just plain stay outta the picher   Even Raineman



Well i told ya to behave and you wouldn't break that there camera thingy


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So is she gonna be under pbradley's tree or mine





Keebs said:


> I'll never tell................... red .........................




*ahem*

You two do know I'm right here, right?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Outta here.. done been told to git to the store..Man i run outta milk and bread and the family goes postal on me...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Sorry fresh out... Seems someone done robbed me Think it was Mud



Seems like the kinda feller to borrow beer. Bet he will give em back when he's through with em


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Outta here.. done been told to git to the store..Man i run outta milk and bread and the family goes postal on me...



And you're outta beer. That mite make the drivel crowd go postal


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Maybe if some of us would just plain stay outta the picher   Even Raineman






huntinglady74 said:


> See thats what i'm talking about... If more people would take time with the kids they wouldn't be so bad and it makes lasting memories for them.. Tyler had his chance to go home and he says no..i'm happy where i am...When he needs punishing..i take away his phone net and hunting show privalidges.. that about kills him when he can't watch his hunting shows..


 And I have found a lot of times kids just listen to other adults better!  Hat's off to you being there, I know he'll look back & appreciate every bit of it!



Hankus said:


> Anybody need anything in Warthen


Check on Capt. while you're over that way........... 



pbradley said:


> *ahem*
> 
> You two do know I'm right here, right?


Uuuummm, yeah, I do now!! Quit sneaking up on me like that!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need anything in Warthen



Pick up some more beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seems like the kinda feller to borrow beer. Bet he will give em back when he's through with em


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anybody know if Walmart sells dishes and plates and bowls and stuff? I gotta get a whole new set of dishes...all mine are dirty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Does anybody know if Walmart sells dishes and plates and bowls and stuff? I gotta get a whole new set of dishes...all mine are dirty.



ya aint gotta dog that will lick em clean fer ya


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> ya aint gotta dog that will lick em clean fer ya



I suppose I could get a dog, but then I'd have to buy taco bell and krystals for two; that gets expensive.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Does anybody know if Walmart sells dishes and plates and bowls and stuff? I gotta get a whole new set of dishes...all mine are dirty.


 Think *paper* 



mudracing101 said:


> ya aint gotta dog that will lick em clean fer ya


well duh, there's that way too..............


threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 <------ fudge  - - coworkers wife just sent a plate to us.......... Oy, I better break out the Tylenol!!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

I could get a Mrs. pbradley! OK, WoW's - now taking applications. Redheads get moved to the front of the line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I suppose I could get a dog, but then I'd have to buy taco bell and krystals for two; that gets expensive.



Why you need a plate for taco bell


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Pick up some more beer



Not at Warthen   Ask Muddy bout the price of Warthen beer


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Why you need a plate for taco bell



Sometimes I have company over.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I could get a Mrs. pbradley! OK, WoW's - now taking applications. Redheads get moved to the front of the line.



Like Roller Derby.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Sometimes I have company over.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Like Roller Derby.



I'm listening. _Waitaminute_. Roller Derby is female, right? Born female? 2 X chromosomes and all that?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm listening. _Waitaminute_. Roller Derby is female, right? Born female? 2 X chromosomes and all that?



Yup,  redhead to boot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Sometimes I have company over.



 well in that case they could bring the plates . problem solved, your welcome


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Not at Warthen   Ask Muddy bout the price of Warthen beer



If not there, where? im thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup,  redhead to boot.



Tripod I really don't wanna know how ya get some of that info


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup,  redhead to boot.



what's the catch? Reversed height-to-weight ratio? Beard? Democrat?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm listening. _Waitaminute_. Roller Derby is female, right? Born female? 2 X chromosomes and all that?



Gotta see pics of Roller Derby!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> If not there, where? im thirsty



You should be better prepared


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Howdy boneboy


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Gotta see pics of Roller Derby!



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5619565&postcount=89


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> what's the catch? Reversed height-to-weight ratio? Beard? Democrat?



Ratios are good, no beard,  and a republican.   Can not be perfect.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5619565&postcount=89



Heeyyyy - she's kinda...blurry.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Heeyyyy - she's kinda...blurry.



Well you asked what was wrong with her  she's blurry


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Heeyyyy - she's kinda...blurry.



Quit drinking so early in the day. 


Had to enlarge a cell phone pic.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quit drinking so early in the day.
> 
> 
> Had to enlarge a cell phone pic.



Its almost lunch. Most dribblers would be plowed already cept for that work thing


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Yea, they sho-nuff snubbed me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I could get a Mrs. pbradley! OK, WoW's - now taking applications. Redheads get moved to the front of the line.


dishwasher's are cheaper............ I'm just sayin.................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they sho-nuff snubbed me.


Where?When? HUH???


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well you asked what was wrong with her  she's blurry



I'm still waiting to hear what ELSE is wrong with her. I know Tripod and well...I know Tripod.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Only 2 more hours til lunch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what ELSE is wrong with her. _*I know Tripod  well*_...I know Tripod.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what ELSE is wrong with her. I know Tripod and well...I know Tripod.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need anything in Warthen


They got a Burger king? Maybe Central Park... craving some burgers 


Keebs said:


> Check on Capt. while you're over that way...........


See? Even keebs thinks you should bring me some burgers


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Where did you put my conjunction, Keebs?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> They got a Burger king? Maybe Central Park... craving some burgers
> 
> See? Even keebs thinks you should bring me some burgers



Sorry dude I done rumbled on by ya. I headed back to base


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what ELSE is wrong with her. I know Tripod and well...I know Tripod.



If she ask you to make her a sammiche,  do it.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If she ask you to make her a sammiche,  do it.



Is she violent?  Or just a little rough?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sorry dude I done rumbled on by ya. I headed back to base



Dude...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where?When? HUH???





Ya`ll did. Read back.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Dude...



Dude I'm strung tighter than a banjo string today. Next time I better get the order in a timely manner


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll did. Read back.



Y'all my big ol butt. I ain't done nuttin all day  Ask my boss


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they sho-nuff snubbed me.



where?

Howdy Nick!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Where did you put my conjunction, Keebs?





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll did. Read back.


*ouch*ouch*ouch* I saw that but got in here late & thought *ouch* you had done *ouch* skeedaddled!!! SOWWY!!!!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they sho-nuff snubbed me.





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll did. Read back.





pbradley said:


> where?
> 
> Howdy Nick!




Ah, found it. Merry Christmas to you sir, and your family.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all you.
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, I do hope that Miss Dawn is doin` okay. My regards...



 And to you too, Nicodemus!!

​


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too Nic!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Is she violent?  Or just a little rough?



She likes me.   No bruises yet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas NIC


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Nick!        And Merry Christmas to all the woodyites and drivelers on GON.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they sho-nuff snubbed me.



Missed that part , but better late than never, here goes, 
Morning Nic, Merry Christmas to yall, 
Better


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You should be better prepared



You mean like a reserve? Well in that case , i got reserves, IN the cooler outside, the fridge, the pantry, never can have too much beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Afternoon, peeps!
Gotta get the house and truck cleaned up and ready for the annual tour of the Southeast.
Merry Christmas to all you fine people!
Could i get ya'll to do me a favor?









If Bubbette comes by, i haven't been here, okay? I bought a lot of fishing tackle online that she doesn't need to know about.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peeps!
> Gotta get the house and truck cleaned up and ready for the annual tour of the Southeast.
> Merry Christmas to all you fine people!
> Could i get ya'll to do me a favor?
> ...



Too late! If you want to keep your purchases a secret, you shouldn't leave the receipts layin' around!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peeps!
> Gotta get the house and truck cleaned up and ready for the annual tour of the Southeast.
> Merry Christmas to all you fine people!
> Could i get ya'll to do me a favor?
> ...



Next time, you should stash it at my place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Gotta get the house and truck cleaned up and ready for the annual tour of the southeast.
> Merry christmas to all you fine people!
> Could i get ya'll to do me a favor?
> ...





bubbette said:


> too late! If you want to keep your purchases a secret, you shouldn't leave the receipts layin' around!



busted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> busted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peeps!
> Gotta get the house and truck cleaned up and ready for the annual tour of the Southeast.
> Merry Christmas to all you fine people!
> Could i get ya'll to do me a favor?
> ...



Send them to my house next time


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Send them to my house next time



I swear, i think that woman has stolen Nic's moderator puter! It's like i post, and she just shows up outta nowhere, like she had a phone alert that i had posted something! 
I got lots of animal parts and hooks headed my way. Time to kick the crappie jig tying into full swing!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, i think that woman has stolen Nic's moderator puter! It's like i post, and she just shows up outta nowhere, like she had a phone alert that i had posted something!
> I got lots of animal parts and hooks headed my way. Time to kick the crappie jig tying into full swing!



I got word that the small ones were going nuts this morning,so i am getting ready for Friday


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, i think that woman has stolen Nic's moderator puter! It's like i post, and she just shows up outta nowhere, like she had a phone alert that i had posted something!
> I got lots of animal parts and hooks headed my way. Time to kick the crappie jig tying into full swing!



I have my own ways of findin' out what you are up to. But I'm sure Nic would help me if I needed it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


tsk......tsk..........tsk............... AGAIN?!?!?  You're slipping BAD, Bama!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I have my own ways of findin' out what you are up to. But I'm sure Nic would help me if I needed it.



I think Bubbette would make a GREAT Moderator!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think Bubbette would make a GREAT Moderator!!!



good lawd, are  you are outta your everloving mind?!!
Delete this post before she see's it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd, are  you are outta your everloving mind?!!
> Delete this post before she see's it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya'll gotta read this!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5620117&postcount=1


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think Bubbette would make a GREAT Moderator!!!



Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think Bubbette would make a GREAT Moderator!!!



I like that idea. Hey Nic! 



rhbama3 said:


> good lawd, are  you are outta your everloving mind?!!
> Delete this post before she see's it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm


Tripod!!!
delete this thread! She just picked up her puter!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I like that idea. Hey Nic!



too late.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tripod!!!
> delete this thread! She just picked up her puter!!!!



She is quick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I have my own ways of findin' out what you are up to. But I'm sure Nic would help me if I needed it.





Bubbette said:


> I like that idea. Hey Nic!






Uhh, well,  but, Brother Robert keeps me in those good crappie jigs. If I do that, he might not let me have anymore...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, well,  but, Brother Robert keeps me in those good crappie jigs. If I do that, he might not let me have anymore...



Nic, would you do us the honor of starting the next drivel thread? It's your turn!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, would you do us the honor of starting the next drivel thread? It's your turn!



I will delete mine then


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

This one still open?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it was.


----------

